# 2021 Spitfire Winter sale discussion



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 22, 2021)

Usually Spitfire has announced their Christmas sale by now, but I haven't gotten an email, and there is nothing on their webpage like the countdown they usually have.

Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm gonna quote myself from last year 



Mikro93 said:


> Last year and the year before, it was on the 21st. I believe it was on the 22nd in 2017 and 2016 - I have a friend who's been digging up the history of these sales.



We got a countdown on the 23rd last year, so it shouldn't take long now.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 22, 2021)

So many good offers up already as a christmas Sale! Metropolis Bundle, NIs Evolution Series Sale. Around christmas you often have less money than regular . I can buy one thing so I am very eager to see what spitfire brings to the table! From spitfire I could see myself upgrading my HZ perc to PRO and maybe also Studio Strings to PRO. Or if I want to splash out maybe a good discount on BHTC to get some fun multies and orchestra textures/effects.


----------



## RonV (Dec 22, 2021)

Their latest Youtube video says that the Winter Sale begins Saturday, 12/25.


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 22, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> So many good offers up already as a christmas Sale! Metropolis Bundle, NIs Evolution Series Sale. Around christmas you often have less money than regular . I can buy one thing so I am very eager to see what spitfire brings to the table! From spitfire I could see myself upgrading my HZ perc to PRO and maybe also Studio Strings to PRO. Or if I want to splash out maybe a good discount on BHTC to get some fun multies and orchestra textures/effects.


I thought about upgrading Studio Strings to the Pro edition for the extra mics during Black Friday but I would have to get another SSD to cover for the extra GBs. All I need from Spitfire now are Contemporary Drama Toolkit and possibly Studio Woodwinds, British Drama Toolkit or Solo Strings.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 22, 2021)

From their latest video on YouTube:





Chamber Strings here we go!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 22, 2021)

Spitfire going subscription


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 22, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> From their latest video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good spot!


----------



## QuiteAlright (Dec 22, 2021)

I know that this is basically whining but... I wish they would do their sale before the _actual _date of Christmas, so that people who are busy then can have time to shop early.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 22, 2021)

QuiteAlright said:


> I know that this is basically whining but... I wish they would do their sale before the _actual _date of Christmas, so that people who are busy then can have time to shop early.


The whole point of the Xmas sale is spending money after you have already spaffed it on meaningless trinkets for family members who couldn't care less.


----------



## wetalkofdreams (Dec 23, 2021)

up to 40% off individual products
up to 50% off with collections

I think I may finally get Tundra


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 23, 2021)

wetalkofdreams said:


> up to 40% off individual products
> up to 50% off collections


I wonder if they do SSO 50% off, from the current pricepoint (already lowered regular price). 
That would be awesome: making it around 500-ish for the standard version

but, i guess not... unless... maybe.. 

we'll see


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 23, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> I wonder if they do SSO 50% off, from the current pricepoint (already lowered regular price).
> That would be awesome: making it around 500-ish for the standard version
> 
> but, i guess not... unless... maybe..
> ...


I heard during last sale that there will be no more discount on SSO, since the regular bundle is already a 50% discount.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 23, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> I heard during last sale that there will be no more discount on SSO, since the regular bundle is already a 50% discount.


The pro version is always 50% off when you have bought SSO core.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 23, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> I heard during last sale that there will be no more discount on SSO, since the regular bundle is already a 50% discount.


I heard that as well, however, I expect it will end up going on a sale at some point with more coming of the bundle price.


----------



## Evans (Dec 23, 2021)

Ugh, decision time is coming soon. Has anyone picked up the Pro mics/mixes for SCS and _not_ think it was worth it? 

I have pro for SSS and think the added F/M mixes help tame them a bit, but not sure if SCS neeeeeeeds it.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2021)

Evans said:


> Ugh, decision time is coming soon. Has anyone picked up the Pro mics/mixes for SCS and _not_ think it was worth it?
> 
> I have pro for SSS and think the added F/M mixes help tame them a bit, but not sure if SCS neeeeeeeds it.


I find the JJ mixes very useful for SCS and the outriggers too. I don’t use the other mics but I now use the mixes and CTAO array almost exclusively and rarely open the CTA default patches.


----------



## Jotto (Dec 23, 2021)

Not buying anything until i know if they are going subscription or not


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 23, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Not buying anything until i know if they are going subscription or not


well.. see you in 2024 then


----------



## easyrider (Dec 23, 2021)

I get early access tomo


40% off CDT confirmed along with BBCSO


----------



## Evans (Dec 23, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> The latter is already a superb sounding library.


It absolutely is. I've picked up newer, "better" libraries but for my strings needs (pretty minimal, a step or two above pads) SCS is almost always in the picture. Kind of just feels like, "Why not make the best library even better?"


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 23, 2021)

early access starts 10am GMT / 2am PST

wonder if there will be some cool christmas hampers


----------



## ridgero (Dec 23, 2021)

*Paul & Christians Hamper ftw!*


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 23, 2021)

If somebody with early access could share the knowledge about the hempers and the rest, that would be very kind


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 23, 2021)

I got the email. No hamper mentioned, looks like the standard spitfire sale tbh.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 23, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> No hamper mentioned


IT'S NOT CHRISTMAS WITHOUT HAMPERS


----------



## easyrider (Dec 23, 2021)

No Hampers no purchase!


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Dec 23, 2021)

easyrider said:


> No Hampers no purchase!


No Hampers, no Cry


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> jbuhler:
> Maybe you can post some comparison audio demos of Std vs Pro mics used for the same piece of music to help Evans deciding? I can try and do the same.
> 
> My point, to recap, however is that, Evans, don’t fall into the trap of thinking you “need” the Pro edition because it is “better” than the Std edition  The latter is already a superb sounding library.


I won’t be in a position to post anything until I’m back at my rig this weekend. I do agree however that no one really “needs” SCS pro. The stereo mixes do sound great and are RAM friendly, so I can’t imagine anyone not appreciating having them. And the outrigger mics are more useful to me than the ambient mics. But I used the standard version of SCS for several years without ever feeling I was missing anything. So it’s mostly if you feel the upgrade is worth the additional cost. I got the upgrade for less than $100 and for that the RAM savings from the stereo mixes has been worth it to me.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I find the JJ mixes very useful for SCS and the outriggers too. I don’t use the other mics but I now use the mixes and CTAO array almost exclusively and rarely open the CTA default patches.


Agreed. I just upgraded SSO Chamber Edition (SCS/SSB/SSW) to the Pro versions during the Black Friday sale. The extra mics make a big difference IMO. The JJ mixes are all great out of the box, and the outriggers have replaced the tree as my "main" mic in my mixes. The alternate mics I don't really use that much, but I do tend to prefer the close ribbon mic over the "standard" close mic, and adding a touch of the gallery mics adds some interesting ambiance.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I get early access tomo
> 
> 
> 40% off CDT confirmed along with BBCSO


Only 50% off on the hampers this year though, apparently. Last year was 65% I think.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2021)

I personally wouldn't mind if one of the hampers includes Symphonic Organ and two libraries I already own. Symphonic Organ has never been in a sale bundle as far as I know, and getting it for $125 would be nice.


----------



## Flyo (Dec 23, 2021)

SCS standard can sound close and dry to?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2021)

Flyo said:


> SCS standard can sound close and dry to?


SCS has a close mic. The close mic has a lot of detail. But it is not a dry mic; there’s a lot of room in it. And it’s really designed to bring detail to the tree not to be used on its own.


----------



## blaggins (Dec 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> SCS has a close mic. The close mic has a lot of detail. But it is not a dry mic; there’s a lot of room in it. And it’s really designed to bring detail to the tree not to be used on its own.


Is that true of the close ribbon mics in pro as well?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Is that true of the close ribbon mics in pro as well?


I haven’t done exhaustive tests with the ribbon since I’ve never been interested in getting a dry sound from SCS and I’m happy with the basic CTAO set up. But I’ve also never heard anyone say you can get a dry sound using the ribbon, so I very much doubt the ribbon yields an appreciably drier sound.


----------



## Flyo (Dec 23, 2021)

Standar (no pro versión) you couldn’t get a dyer sound of it so I guess…


----------



## Scalms (Dec 23, 2021)

Evans said:


> Ugh, decision time is coming soon. Has anyone picked up the Pro mics/mixes for SCS and _not_ think it was worth it?
> 
> I have pro for SSS and think the added F/M mixes help tame them a bit, but not sure if SCS neeeeeeeds it.


The JJ mixes I find I can mimick sooo close using the normal CTA mics to the point where I can't quite tell the difference in sound. So if you don't care about conserving memory then utilizing regular SCS CTA mics is fine in this regard

Buuuut, the outrigger is 100% worth it. Disclaimer...I love outriggers and the wide sound you get from it.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2021)

Scalms said:


> The JJ mixes I find I can mimick sooo close using the normal CTA mics to the point where I can't quite tell the difference in sound. So if you don't care about conserving memory then utilizing regular SCS CTA mics is fine in this regard
> 
> Buuuut, the outrigger is 100% worth it. Disclaimer...I love outriggers and the wide sound you get from it.


But you have to load 3 mics to do it, whereas the stereo mixes is the equivalent of one mic position.


----------



## Scalms (Dec 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> But you have to load 3 mics to do it, whereas the stereo mixes is the equivalent of one mic position.


true. So this is just workflow preference to me. if someone wants to conserve the CPU/memory, then it makes sense to have Pro


----------



## blaggins (Dec 23, 2021)

Sorry i asked my question in a vague way. I was referring to the suggestion that the close mics are for adding detail but not really for using by themselves. I have heard this in Spitfire videos as well. I am curious if this restriction holds for the ribbon mics as well, although I suspect that it probably does.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 23, 2021)

From the email and video, I haven't seen them mention Hampers or Wishlist. Hope they do something.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> From the email and video, I haven't seen them mention Hampers or Wishlist. Hope they do something.


They haven't done wishlist in a while now, their sales are now across the board except for libraries less than a year old (which go back to their intro pricing).

Last year's announcement didn't make a mention of hampers either, just a "save up to 65% off with collections" image. It's been a thing for a couple of years now, with Christian and Paul each choosing three libraries in a collection, oftentimes including lesser-known choices. I doubt they will be changing that.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2021)

Scalms said:


> The JJ mixes I find I can mimick sooo close using the normal CTA mics to the point where I can't quite tell the difference in sound. So if you don't care about conserving memory then utilizing regular SCS CTA mics is fine in this regard
> 
> Buuuut, the outrigger is 100% worth it. Disclaimer...I love outriggers and the wide sound you get from it.


The outriggers are totally worth it. When they announced the updates to SSO, I was hoping that they would give the outrigger mics to owners of the "standard" SSO libraries, and having the pro versions just include the alternate mics and JJ mixes. I thought it made sense, since even the Albions have outrigger mics available, and outriggers are the only extra mic you get for the ensemble patches in SSS Pro and SCS Pro (the alt mics and JJ mixes aren't available for the ensemble patches).

But then, if the outriggers were a free addition to the standard SSO, I probably wouldn't have bothered to upgrade to pro. So from a business perspective, their plan worked perfectly on me.


----------



## Scalms (Dec 23, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The outriggers are totally worth it. When they announced the updates to SSO, I was hoping that they would give the outrigger mics to owners of the "standard" SSO libraries, and having the pro versions just include the alternate mics and JJ mixes. I thought it made sense, since even the Albions have outrigger mics available, and outriggers are the only extra mic you get for the ensemble patches in SSS Pro and SCS Pro (the alt mics and JJ mixes aren't available for the ensemble patches).
> 
> But then, if the outriggers were a free addition to the standard SSO, I probably wouldn't have bothered to upgrade to pro. So from a business perspective, their plan worked perfectly on me.


Outriggers are so important to a cinematic mix, at least to me. They should be standard mics offered by Spitfire, not just Pro version. Anyway, like u said, it’s business I suppose


----------



## ag75 (Dec 23, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I just can't make my mind up about Tundra... I can't figure out if I need it / want it or not... what do you think you'll use it for? I love the idea of it, but I can't see how I'll use it.


It’s endlessly inspiring. Get. It.


----------



## Henu (Dec 24, 2021)

Scalms said:


> The JJ mixes I find I can mimick sooo close using the normal CTA mics to the point where I can't quite tell the difference in sound.


This is something I've wondered earlier too- I'd love to find out what mics those JJ mixes are using. 

The loading and replacing is so cumbersome that it would be awesome to have some sort of an idea what I'm getting, instead of having to replace every single articulation manually with those mixes and then try to hear which one does about what.


----------



## carlc (Dec 24, 2021)

The hampers are now on the website, although they are not linked from the collections page. Maybe they were planning to reveal them later? Anyway, here are the direct links:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/christian-s-hamper/https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/paul-s-hamper/


----------



## Thegreatauseil (Dec 24, 2021)

Praying to the sample gods to win one of the giftcards on offer the next couple days from the 12 scores of Christmas Contest. It's the only way I'm getting in on this sale!


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 24, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I personally wouldn't mind if one of the hampers includes Symphonic Organ and two libraries I already own. Symphonic Organ has never been in a sale bundle as far as I know, and getting it for $125 would be nice.


Check out Paul's Hamper


----------



## AMBi (Dec 24, 2021)

Hmm Christian’s hamper is only $150 for me since I the only thing I don’t own is Kepler.
Haven’t heard the best things about it but at that price might be worth a look


----------



## Frederick (Dec 24, 2021)

Weren't those hampers 60% or 65% off last year? Paul's hamper I already have. I don't have Kepler and OACT, but I would only get those as part of The Ton anyway. #spoiled


----------



## chrisav (Dec 24, 2021)

Strange, I don't see the correct price on my end (yes I'm logged in), just a flat 50% off the full price Christian's hamper (so coming to 299eur) despite owning BDT


----------



## Frederick (Dec 24, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Strange, I don't see the correct price on my end (yes I'm logged in), just a flat 50% off the full price Christian's hamper (so coming to 299eur) despite owning BDT


I have the same price, but it seems to be correct. 50% off OACT + 50% off Kepler = 299


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Check out Paul's Hamper


Yes! I have EWC but not the Kit Bag. So $174 for me.

Christian's is $250 for me because I already have Kepler.

What are people's thoughts on the Andy Findon Kit Bag, BDT and OACT?


----------



## chrisav (Dec 24, 2021)

Frederick said:


> I have the same price, but it seems to be correct. 50% off OACT + 50% off Kepler = 299


Oooh ok, that's disappointing. I thought 598 was the full price of the entire bundle, not the price when bdt was already removed


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 24, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Yes! I have EWC but not the Kit Bag. So $174 for me.
> 
> Christian's is $250 for me because I already have Kepler.
> 
> What are people's thoughts on the Andy Findon Kit Bag, BDT and OACT?


I have the Andy Findon Kit Bag from a Hamper two years ago. A lovely piece of kit, really. The legatos are quite convincing, the Artisan longs are very useful for effects or anything that requires a human feeling. And quite a variety, I would recommend them  It's not very loud, but the recordings are, I believe, clean enough so that the whole thing can be turned up a notch.

Here's a link to a cover from two years ago featuring 8Dio Intimate Studio Strings, Glass & Steel, Alternative Solo Strings, Andy Findon and Ricotti Mallets:




__





Show us what you've written with your new libraries


I hope this is the most appropriate forum for this. There are loads of long threads about what we've bought or considered buying in the Black Friday and Christmas sales. So I thought it would be great to hear all the new music that's will appear as a result Post what you've written with your...




vi-control.net





BDT I really like, lots of variety and unusual articulations for textures. I wouldn't expect to play any kind of convincing melodies with them. I kind of grew out of it over time, but I still use it quite often. CC11 helps to add a bit of movement 

This is a track with lots of BDT and Una Corda in it:


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Hmm Christian’s hamper is only $150 for me since I the only thing I don’t own is Kepler.
> Haven’t heard the best things about it but at that price might be worth a look


I go back and forth on the Kepler Orchestra. I've had it a little while and used it very little outside of playing around. I have struggled a little with the woodwinds, but had more success with the strings.

Of all the very many options, I have found maybe two or three that I really like. This is, actually, fairly normal for me with Spitfire. Which does make me wonder why I keep throwing money at them...

Oh, yes, I know! Those two or three sounds are great, and certain composers of considerable competence do great demo videos for them. Plus, you know, I'm a sucker and lonely: those little emails saying 'Thank you for your purchase!' make me feel connected to the world again. (Certain points may be exaggerated. I'm not _that_ much of a sucker.)

If you'd like any Kepler patch demos, let me know.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I go back and forth on the Kepler Orchestra. I've had it a little while and used it very little outside of playing around. I have struggled a little with the woodwinds, but had more success with the strings.
> 
> Of all the very many options, I have found maybe two or three that I really like. This is, actually, fairly normal for me with Spitfire. Which does make me wonder why I keep throwing money at them...
> 
> ...


Just taking a minute to say that I really appreciate everything you post on this board, always informative and/or funny, so please keep on being the lovely human being you are


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Just taking a minute to say that I really appreciate everything you post on this board, always informative and/or funny, so please keep on being the lovely human being you are


Thank you! If you need a stalker, let me know; I'm not busy.

Merry Christmas and have a lovely, happy, healthy and tuneful new year!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2021)

carlc said:


> The hampers are now on the website, although they are not linked from the collections page. Maybe they were planning to reveal them later? Anyway, here are the direct links:
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/christian-s-hamper/https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/paul-s-hamper/


😢

only 50% off and not exciting….


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 24, 2021)

i don't like the libs inside the hampers. not my cup of tea


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 24, 2021)

easyrider said:


> 😢
> 
> only 50% off and not exciting….


Christians one would have interested me if it did not have the piano in it. They seem to have been including the Olafur Arnalds pianos often in all these limited edition type collections, which always puts me of as I already have enough pianos.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> Christians one would have interested me if it did not have the piano in it. They seem to have been including the Olafur Arnalds pianos often in all these limited edition type collections, which always puts me of as I already have enough pianos.


Olafur Arnalds was in the Ton just gone as well…


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 24, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Olafur Arnalds was in the Ton just gone as well…


Yeah they did and again that instantly made the collection a no for me.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 24, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Olafur Arnalds was in the Ton just gone as well…


Not the same, it was Olafur Arnalds Evolution. Which made it a yes for me


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 24, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Not the same, it was Olafur Arnalds Evolution. Which made it a yes for me


Was it, think their was one of the pianos as well wasn't there?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Not the same, it was Olafur Arnalds Evolution. Which made it a yes for me


I just meant OA was in the ton….


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 24, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> Was it, think their was one of the pianos as well wasn't there?


Yeah, it was OA North 7 Electric Piano collection, but OA stands for Ordinarily Anecdotic


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 24, 2021)

Also, this talk of subscriptions does make me a little reluctant to carry on spending much more money on Spitfires libraries until I know more about what this subscription thing will be or in what form it will take. I would hate to end up spending much more money on Spitfire libraries over the next year or two to then find out that it all becomes available on a subscription service, were I could have tried out many of these libraries before buying. I do think that this is unlikely to happen though.


----------



## wetalkofdreams (Dec 24, 2021)

I was going to get more libraries, but then I looked the ones i've bought this year, and years past and have rarely ever used them. I think i'll stop myself spending money and actually take the time to learn how to use them. More countless libraries isn't going to make me a better composer, it's about time I realised that


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2021)

wetalkofdreams said:


> I was going to get more libraries, but then I looked the ones i've bought this year, and years past and have rarely ever used them. I think i'll stop myself spending money and actually take the time to learn how to use them. More countless libraries isn't going to make me a better composer, it's about time I realised that


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 24, 2021)

Mo' hampers, mo' problems yo! 👊🏻


----------



## Evans (Dec 24, 2021)

How much is the SCS upgrade to SCS Pro, _without _a sale going on? The best price I can see during "early access" is $155.23, as part of SSO Pro (since I already have Brass and Woodwinds Pro; the actual SCS page shows me $180, ha!)). But I feel like I've seen it for $99... am I off base?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2021)

Evans said:


> How much is the SCS upgrade to SCS Pro, _without _a sale going on? The best price I can see during "early access" is $155.23, as part of SSO Pro (since I already have Brass and Woodwinds Pro; the actual SCS page shows me $180, ha!)). But I feel like I've seen it for $99... am I off base?


$180 for me or 150 if you add it as part of the SSO


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 24, 2021)

Evans said:


> How much is the SCS upgrade to SCS Pro, _without _a sale going on? The best price I can see during "early access" is $155.23, as part of SSO Pro (since I already have Brass and Woodwinds Pro; the actual SCS page shows me $180, ha!)). But I feel like I've seen it for $99... am I off base?


It has been $99 in the past, and that’s the price I picked it up for (actually somewhat less than that since I owned some Sable libraries). But I think it’s been a long time since it’s been that low.


----------



## blaggins (Dec 24, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> It has been $99 in the past, and that’s the price I picked it up for (actually somewhat less than that since I owned some Sable libraries). But I think it’s been a long time since it’s been that low.


Yeah. For what it's worth I was watching the SSO sales very carefully this year and it didn't go below 150 (for the pro upgrade) in 2021.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 24, 2021)

wetalkofdreams said:


> I was going to get more libraries, but then I looked the ones i've bought this year, and years past and have rarely ever used them. I think i'll stop myself spending money and actually take the time to learn how to use them. More countless libraries isn't going to make me a better composer, it's about time I realised that


Me too.


Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I love Travolta’s character’s “Pfff!” at the end too! 😃


LOL, that wasn't Pffff


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2021)

The regular, non-sale price for a single SSO library upgrade to pro is $300.
$180 during a 40% off sale
~45-50% off ($150-$165 depending on library, SCS Pro is $15 more for some reason) each with the SSO Pro or SSO Chamber Edition Pro bundles, and no further discount during sales.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Hmm Christian’s hamper is only $150 for me since I the only thing I don’t own is Kepler.
> Haven’t heard the best things about it but at that price might be worth a look


AMBi, here's a little demo of every instrument group with a variety of options (shards, dopplers, pulses, and such). No real mixing, just a limiter added at the end. I don't know if this is any help; but Spitfire's demos tend to be very polished and well composed; so this might give a better sense of what you are getting for your own use.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

Can anyone comment on the merits of Spitfire Studio Orchestra - regular and Pro?

To be honest, I'm not likely to buy it now, especially the more expensive Pro; but I am looking for a good general purpose orchestra with a very detailed, preferably dry sound that mixes well with other libraries and manufacturers and which isn't heavily pre-orchestrated.

In the long run, such an orchestra might not be my favourite ever; but it would have a lot of value if it can blend well with libraries that only cover a part of the orchestra (e.g. Threnody, or Clare Solo Clarinet) or live instruments. I'm not sure if this sort of thing is a good idea or not.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> AMBi, here's a little demo of every instrument group with a variety of options (shards, dopplers, pulses, and such). No real mixing, just a limiter added at the end. I don't know if this is any help; but Spitfire's demos tend to be very polished and well composed; so this might give a better sense of what you are getting for your own use.


Thank you! This is actually the very first thing I’m ever hearing from Kepler and it’s certainly interesting!
Don’t think I’ve heard anything like it, so that in itself may make it a somewhat valuable tool down the line


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Thank you! This is actually the very first thing I’m ever hearing from Kepler and it’s certainly interesting!
> Don’t think I’ve heard anything like it, so that in itself may make it a somewhat valuable tool down the line


I find Kepler an interesting experiment as a VI. It does some things well but it can also be a bit unwieldy due to the grid system that you can’t control via midi. That means having many instances of Kepler open in you want to vary the patterns and Kepler is very CPU intensive due to its use of Kontakt time machine. So I end up printing to audio quite a lot even though I have a reasonably capable machine (2020 iMac i9).


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

I like the music it is emulating. I've never had CPU problems, but I've never tried to use it in a seventy-plus track orchestral piece. But time machine does hit the CPU harder than the patches without it. 

I'd find it more satisfying piecing the parts together myself, but I do love having different notes playing different rhythms/note lengths and this is great for that.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 24, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Kepler is very CPU intensive due to its use of Kontakt time machine. So I end up printing to audio quite a lot even though I have a reasonably capable machine (2020 iMac i9).


oh 

I only have 2020 iMac i5 so I better skedaddle!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> oh
> 
> I only have 2020 iMac i5 so I better skedaddle!


I only have a 2020 i5 PC...


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 24, 2021)

I have no Interest in adding more SA libraries. 

But surely looking forward to *Abbey Road-1 Modular Orchestra* during *2022*.


----------



## milford59 (Dec 24, 2021)

I am hoping to get a good deal on Bernard Herrmann Toolkit… I don’t need anymore libraries but that won’t stop me being tempted….


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 24, 2021)

milford59 said:


> I am hoping to get a good deal on Bernard Herrmann Toolkit… I don’t need anymore libraries but that won’t stop me being tempted….


BHCT is a great library.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 24, 2021)

They should do a bundle deal for Originals bc I'd buy that


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2021)

givemenoughrope said:


> They should do a bundle deal for Originals bc I'd buy that


I hoovered them all up for £17.50 each….👍


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I have no Interest in adding more SA libraries.
> 
> But surely looking forward to *Abbey Road-1 Modular Orchestra* during *2022*.


As you wait patiently to add a SF library ! 😂


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 24, 2021)

easyrider said:


> As you wait patiently to add a SF library ! 😂


Yes, of course, whenever AR-1 Modular Orchestra starts releasing. 2022 will be an exciting year


----------



## AMBi (Dec 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I only have a 2020 i5 PC...


Hmm interesting. I guess it might also vary per DAW and settings since I remember Corey Pelizarri’s All Saints Choir review showed CPU spikes up to 60-70% which made me cautious and when I finally got it it barely went up to 10% for me!


----------



## AMBi (Dec 24, 2021)

milford59 said:


> I am hoping to get a good deal on Bernard Herrmann Toolkit… I don’t need anymore libraries but that won’t stop me being tempted….


It’s $299 this sale


----------



## ism (Dec 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Can anyone comment on the merits of Spitfire Studio Orchestra - regular and Pro?
> 
> To be honest, I'm not likely to buy it now, especially the more expensive Pro; but I am looking for a good general purpose orchestra with a very detailed, preferably dry sound that mixes well with other libraries and manufacturers and which isn't heavily pre-orchestrated.
> 
> In the long run, such an orchestra might not be my favourite ever; but it would have a lot of value if it can blend well with libraries that only cover a part of the orchestra (e.g. Threnody, or Clare Solo Clarinet) or live instruments. I'm not sure if this sort of thing is a good idea or not.


I’ve written a fair bit about the strings (and how much reducing to the terms of CSS makes me crazy) ie






Cinematic Studio Strings vs. Spitfire Studio Strings Pro: My observations


Scroll to the bottom of this post for a side-by-side comparison Hi everyone, earlier this week I purchased Cinematic Studio Strings, and boy.. am I glad I did :) As a newbie to the sample scene, I bought the entire Spitfire Studio suite last year: Woodwinds, Brass and Strings. All Pro...




vi-control.net










On Spitfire Studio Strings vs Light and Sound Chamber Strings : A tale of two musicalities.


This is something I wrote in response to post on this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/who-composes-in-notation-programs-and-why.89505/ Which is discussing the process of writing in notation vs directly in a DAW. But my attempt to describe why I’ve found it necessary to...




vi-control.net





The winds … I judged that Core, absent the tree mics wasn’t going to do it for me, I would really need the tree mics, and its simply not as lyrical as SSW in any event.


Bottom line though understood in terms of it’s own musicality and sweet spots, theres great things it can do. But if you want it to be SCS or CSS, just get one of those instead.


----------



## milford59 (Dec 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> It’s $299 this sale


That’s £230 (I am in U.K.)

If it’s that price, I will buy it !


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 24, 2021)

Anyone know how much Solstice is? SA always manages to screw up my early access.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 24, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Anyone know how much Solstice is? SA always manages to screw up my early access.


$336
So back down to intro pricing I believe


----------



## carlc (Dec 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Hmm Christian’s hamper is only $150 for me since I the only thing I don’t own is Kepler.
> Haven’t heard the best things about it but at that price might be worth a look


Kepler is one of the few cases where Spitfire does have a cut-down demo library available if you want to try it out:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/kepler-demo/


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Hmm interesting. I guess it might also vary per DAW and settings since I remember Corey Pelizarri’s All Saints Choir review showed CPU spikes up to 60-70% which made me cautious and when I finally got it it barely went up to 10% for me!


Yes, I expect that's it! I use Studio One, for what that's worth. But some people have issues with Studio One I don't, and on better computers. I always like it when plugin manufacturers ask you to demo rather than buy straightaway. It doesn't speak so well of their after purchase service, but it does show a bit of confidence in the product and an awareness of different problems people can have!

Alas, with Spitfire, we can't demo or resell; for better (lower prices) and worse (duds on our hard disks).


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

carlc said:


> Kepler is one of the few cases where Spitfire does have a cut-down demo library available if you want to try it out:
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/kepler-demo/


Wow, I never knew about that!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

ism said:


> I’ve written a fair bit about the strings (and how much reducing to the terms of CSS makes me crazy) ie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really helpful, thank you! Lyrical winds does sound very appealing by contrast as I'm trying to broaden my music in that direction (as opposed to relentless, mechanical repetition which, really oddly, not everyone loves as much as I do...).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 24, 2021)

Paul's hamper looks interesting - how do folks find the Symphonic Organ compared to Great Reiger and the new Cinesamples one though? I bought the Union Chapel Organ earlier this year so wonder how different the Symphonic one is.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Can anyone comment on the merits of Spitfire Studio Orchestra - regular and Pro?
> 
> To be honest, I'm not likely to buy it now, especially the more expensive Pro; but I am looking for a good general purpose orchestra with a very detailed, preferably dry sound that mixes well with other libraries and manufacturers and which isn't heavily pre-orchestrated.
> 
> In the long run, such an orchestra might not be my favourite ever; but it would have a lot of value if it can blend well with libraries that only cover a part of the orchestra (e.g. Threnody, or Clare Solo Clarinet) or live instruments. I'm not sure if this sort of thing is a good idea or not.


I have it and I much more prefer HOOPUS for a dryer sound, that even works great with reverbs. The Studio Strings are useful for layering, but I have the Pro version and prefer it over the basic version. I didn’t upgrade Winds and Brass as I don’t use them anymore.

Very happy to grab SCS today. Just played a bit with it and it really is, what I was looking for: Those legato patches are pure awesomeness!
Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Dec 24, 2021)

Does Saturday 25th mean midnight UK time, in 3 hours? 😊


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 24, 2021)

Looks like a pass for me on hampers for me this year. I'll watch the walkthroughs and see if that changes. Mainly I'm holding out for Audio Imperia Chorus, even though EWC I like. Can always get it during Spring/Summer sales. Olafur Arnolds Toolkit is only one I don't have and I already have Keyscape and Key Suite. The next Spitfire product I want is to finish the SSO bundle and now that's been made available year round so I can take my time and pay other stuff off.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 24, 2021)

milford59 said:


> That’s £230 (I am in U.K.)
> 
> If it’s that price, I will buy it !


It's £269.


----------



## moon (Dec 24, 2021)

Yeah, those hampers are… uninteresting to me. I already have Symphonic Organ, but I refuse to ever buy EWC, so Paul’s is out. And Christian’s is just about texture, which I don’t really care about. Maybe next year.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> $336
> So back down to intro pricing I believe


Thanks!


----------



## carlc (Dec 24, 2021)

moon said:


> ...but I refuse to ever buy EWC...


Can you elaborate? I was strongly considering Paul's bundle since I don't have any of the three. EWC seemed particularly interesting from the walk-throughs.


----------



## moon (Dec 24, 2021)

carlc said:


> Can you elaborate? I was strongly considering Paul's bundle since I don't have any of the three. EWC seemed particularly interesting from the walk-throughs.


Sorry, to clarify, I have nothing against the product itself. I mean, it doesn’t really suit my style, but it seems fine. My beef is with the name attached.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 24, 2021)

moon said:


> (...) just about texture, which I don’t really care about.


My whole world just shattered. How can you not care about texture. It's like my entire musical identity has no meaning anymore. I shall diminish and go into the West. I have failed.

Oh, and happy holidays!

EDIT: right, texture. Happy h o l i d a y s


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> I have it and I much more prefer HOOPUS for a dryer sound, that even works great with reverbs. The Studio Strings are useful for layering, but I have the Pro version and prefer it over the basic version. I didn’t upgrade Winds and Brass as I don’t use them anymore.
> 
> Very happy to grab SCS today. Just played a bit with it and it really is, what I was looking for: Those legato patches are pure awesomeness!
> Merry Christmas everybody!


That's very helpful, thanks! And merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## moon (Dec 24, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> My whole world just shattered. How can you not care about texture. It's like my entire musical identity has no meaning anymore. I shall diminish and go into the West. I have failed.
> 
> Oh, and happy holidays!


Happy holidays to you too!  I guess I’m not TOTALLY against texture. I’m seriously thinking about picking up Tundra… I just don’t need a piano, a CPU killer, or a library that simply doesn’t appeal to me. It doesn’t even have legatos!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 24, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> I have it and I much more prefer HOOPUS for a dryer sound, that even works great with reverbs. The Studio Strings are useful for layering, but I have the Pro version and prefer it over the basic version. I didn’t upgrade Winds and Brass as I don’t use them anymore.
> 
> Very happy to grab SCS today. Just played a bit with it and it really is, what I was looking for: Those legato patches are pure awesomeness!
> Merry Christmas everybody!


Hey would you have the energy to show some audio clips of SCS vs ssts pro? Only if you have the time ofc! I have ssts core an was thinking of upgrading to pro or to buy SCS if it goes on sale! Or BHTC to get some great multies


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 24, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Hey would you have the energy to show some audio clips of SCS vs ssts pro? Only if you have the time ofc! I have ssts core an was thinking of upgrading to pro or to buy SCS if it goes on sale! Or BHTC to get some great multies


Sure! Any specific articulations you want to hear?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 24, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Sure! Any specific articulations you want to hear?


It would be nice to hear some legato comparisons back to back with different mics. Shorts in the different instruments from p to f dynamics


----------



## milford59 (Dec 24, 2021)

I bought Solo Strings in the Black Friday sale less than a month ago and it’s now £60 cheaper in this sale….. has anyone else regretted not waiting a month till this sale….. ?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 24, 2021)

milford59 said:


> I bought Solo Strings in the Black Friday sale less than a month ago and it’s now £60 cheaper in this sale….. has anyone else regretted not waiting a month till this sale….. ?


its well known that the BF sale will get you the freebie and a great deal on libraries in the Ton, but otherwise you’ll get better pricing at the Xmas sale.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 24, 2021)

Looking at the hampers. May do Paul's. or maybe not. I got the BHCT with the Black Weekend bundle and HZS with Christian's 50%off sale. Still not sure I need EW choir. Or the Andy Findon kit bag. But maybe the organ? Will think about it a bit. The only thing I don't have in Christian's is the felt piano thing. Doesn't really get me excited though.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Can anyone comment on the merits of Spitfire Studio Orchestra - regular and Pro?


Worst expense I ever did (I’ve got SStO Pro).
Pass your way, you’ll thank me later.
Too many inconsistencies, spending hours to write around them.
And the dry sound they were adverted for is nothing exceptional.
For the record, I replaced the brass and ww with Infinite Winds and it was a day of great relief and productivity went up.

Spitfire has lots of great stuff, but not these.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Worst expense I ever did (I’ve got SStO Pro).
> Pass your way, you’ll thank me later.
> Too many inconsistencies, spending hours to write around them.
> And the dry sound they were adverted for is nothing exceptional.
> ...


Thanks. It’s good to hear your experiences. All told, this is not the library I’m looking for.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 24, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> It would be nice to hear some legato comparisons back to back with different mics. Shorts in the different instruments from p to f dynamics


Here are some quick and dirty sketches:

Studio Celli Legato:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/isbw43yaq67qff7/Studio%20Celli%20Legato.wav?dl=0
Chamber Celli Legato:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/b263y6gt6a5ngmd/Chamber%20Celli%20Legato.wav?dl=0
I think its obvious, that SCS are performing much better with fast legato transitions.

Studio Celli Spiccato:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jsgjtzl8muto57q/Studio%20Celli%20Spiccato.wav?dl=0
Chamber Celli Spiccato:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6m8d1azfpjc2gkr/Chamber%20Celli%20Spiccato.wav?dl=0
Studio Violin 1 Pizzicato:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pdqg1uwji4at8ct/Studio%20Violin%201%20Pizz.wav?dl=0
Chamber Violin 1 Pizzicato:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bsd3b0djq81urkc/Chamber%20Violin%201%20Pizz.wav?dl=0
Studio Basses Legato:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dpbxy5wlufu07cf/Studio%20Basses%20Legato.wav?dl=0
Chamber Basses Legato:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8f9wuulerl4x83a/Chamber%20Basses%20Legato.wav?dl=0
After all I'm very happy with my latest purchase. Should've gone that route from the beginning... but hey: Its a journey^^


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 24, 2021)

Sacconi vs AR2? Let’s hear it.


----------



## bongoman (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Raphioli (Dec 24, 2021)

I was hoping Hammers would be a bit cheaper, but its just back to its intro price.
I guess its understandable since its only been a few months since release.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 24, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Yes! I have EWC but not the Kit Bag. So $174 for me.
> 
> Christian's is $250 for me because I already have Kepler.
> 
> What are people's thoughts on the Andy Findon Kit Bag, BDT and OACT?


I quite like the Andy Findon Kit Bag. Not super-deep, but lovely tones.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 24, 2021)

I have Damage 2

Do I _*need*_ Hammers?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 24, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Here are some quick and dirty sketches:
> 
> Studio Celli Legato:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/isbw43yaq67qff7/Studio%20Celli%20Legato.wav?dl=0
> ...


Thank you so much for this! Will listen more on different headphones and speakers! Both sound good but in different ways. I like the shorts on cello from ssts with the extra bite. But as you say the legato is much better on SCS. Which mics did you use for them?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> I have Damage 2
> 
> Do I _*need*_ Hammers?


No, I don't think so. Hammers is nice to play and has has great sounds, but Damage 2 should cover you amply. Hammers might be nice if you fancy something new.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 24, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Thank you so much for this! Will listen more on different headphones and speakers! Both sound good but in different ways. I like the shorts on cello from ssts with the extra bite. But as you say the legato is much better on SCS. Which mics did you use for them?



You‘re welcome! 

Yeah, was actually thinking of layering both libraries in certain situations for that extra bite. Might be a good combination.

In direct comparison the room really makes a huge difference… and now I know what bothered me with SStS all the time: I really really prefer Air Lyndhurst over Air Studios.

For mics: I used Close 1, Tree 2, Outrigger & Ambient on SStS

And CTA on SCS

Ambient mics only about half way up.
Both libraries are going through a reverb send with Spaces 2 and R4 (obviously more reverb for SStS than SCS^^)


----------



## mussnig (Dec 24, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> You‘re welcome!
> 
> Yeah, was actually thinking of layering both libraries in certain situations for that extra bite. Might be a good combination.
> 
> ...


For SStS Pro (and in general the Studio Orchestra) I very much recommend not touching Tree 1 and the Ambient Mic at all (unless you just want to enhance the studio room). Otherwise the result will sound - to some degree - like a room put on another room. Also don't forget to turn off the built-in reverb (again, unless you really want the sound from that room). 

A good alternative is also Mix 2 - takes additional reverbs really well. Unfortunately, some legato transitions are not fully mapped in the mix patches (if I remember correctly, it was Violins 2 (6), Violas (12), Violas (6) and Violas (3B) ). Since patches with legatos are locked you also can't fix this yourself. I wrote a ticket and sent examples 9 months ago but it still hasn't been fixed via an update 😕


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> I was hoping Hammers would be a bit cheaper, but its just back to its intro price.
> I guess its understandable since its only been a few months since release.


Libraries have to be out for one year before they become eligible for a 40% discount during sales. Until then they go back to their intro pricing.


----------



## Chungus (Dec 25, 2021)

Looks like SStO is only 30% off, as opposed to 40. Mildly disappointing, but I'm still considering them.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2021)

Chungus said:


> Looks like SStO is only 30% off, as opposed to 40. Mildly disappointing, but I'm still considering them.


Well, compared to the usual collection price (which is already a discount of roughly 15 % compared to the individual prices) it's 30 % off (at least with their Euro pricing). Compared to the individual prices the whole orchestra is still -40 %.

However, this also means that during this sale you only save 3 Euros when you buy the whole collection, compared to individual purchases. So if you are unsure, you can buy e.g. the Strings first, download them and see if you really like that kind of sound and then buy the others later ...


----------



## Chungus (Dec 25, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Well, compared to the usual collection price (which is already a discount of roughly 15 % compared to the individual prices) it's 30 % off (at least with their Euro pricing). Compared to the individual prices the whole orchestra is still -40 %.
> 
> However, this also means that during this sale you only save 3 Euros when you buy the whole collection, compared to individual purchases. So if you are unsure, you can buy e.g. the Strings first, download them and see if you really like that kind of sound and then buy the others later ...


Oh, I've long decided this was a sound I liked. Just bought the pro version. Also, Albion 4. :D


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2021)

Chungus said:


> Oh, I've long decided this was a sound I liked. Just bought the pro version. Also, Albion 4. :D


Have fun and I would be very interested to listen to any results you come up with and feel comfortable sharing.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 25, 2021)

Anybody tried if the Solo Strings work as leaders with BBC Core?
I know the leaders are in BBC Pro, but if the solo strings work accordingly, it’s a lot less disk space.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 25, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Libraries have to be out for one year before they become eligible for a 40% discount during sales. Until then they go back to their intro pricing.


Thats good to know. Didn't know that.
Thx!


----------



## Chungus (Dec 25, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Have fun and I would be very interested to listen to any results you come up with and feel comfortable sharing.


It'll be a while yet before I'll get around to using SStO; I have an ongoing project I wanna finish first. But the latest track there-in would do nicely with some Uist flair, so I'll post that when it's finished. :D


----------



## Marsen (Dec 25, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> I have Damage 2
> 
> Do I _*need*_ Hammers?


With a hammer, you can do a lot of damage.


----------



## Cerb-r-us (Dec 25, 2021)

How versatile is BBC Core?

I'm looking for a versatile (works with pop, rock and jazz) full orchestra library on an unfortunately low space budget. At first I was dead set on getting Studio Orchestra for its dryness, but was slightly discouraged by its lack of staccato articulations. BBC Core is astonishingly inexpensive right now, and it seems to not have the absurdly long release times of Discover. But it still isn't clear to me from the demo videos whether or not its suitable for my purposes. I don't have the experience to be able to tell whether its level of room sound will be too invasive in a non-classical mix.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 25, 2021)

Marsen said:


> With a hammer, you can do a lot of damage.


A British band even made a song about it..... Marsen's Silver Hammer


----------



## easyrider (Dec 25, 2021)

Just opened a few gifts and a couple of spitfire gift vouchers popped out…

Think I might treat myself to AR2 Core….👍


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 25, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Just opened a few gifts and a couple of spitfire gift vouchers popped out…
> 
> Think I might treat myself to AR2 Core….👍


Now that makes for a proper Christmas!


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 25, 2021)

Got Paul's hamper, already had EWC but the symphonic organ and flutes were too good to pass up!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 25, 2021)

Since I have been asking around about SStS PRo upgrade and Chamber strings. I decided to make a small sketch for my Spitfire Studio Strings Core library to see if I like the sound. Added some Seventh heaven to the track but nothing else was done with it. I really like the sound of this string library, it is just the core, I can just imagine how much more control I would have with all the mics!


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 25, 2021)

Meh. The hampers at 50% off are highly unattractive.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 25, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Since I have been asking around about SStS PRo upgrade and Chamber strings. I decided to make a small sketch for my Spitfire Studio Strings Core library to see if I like the sound. Added some Seventh heaven to the track but nothing else was done with it. I really like the sound of this string library, it is just the core, I can just imagine how much more control I would have with all the mics!



If you really like the sound, the Pro version is the way to go! It gives you so much more control and the divisi-patches are very useful (tho they lack Portamento on the legato transitions)


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 25, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> No, I don't think so. Hammers is nice to play and has has great sounds, but Damage 2 should cover you amply. Hammers might be nice if you fancy something new.


When do we here at VIC not fancy something new lol


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 25, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> If you really like the sound, the Pro version is the way to go! It gives you so much more control and the divisi-patches are very useful (tho they lack Portamento on the legato transitions)


Yes! Right now I am in between BHTC and upgrading to pro ssts. Would be super nice to have the BHTC for extra textures. I can only afford one thing so I will look at my backlog and see what I need most more than what I want most


----------



## 2112 (Dec 25, 2021)

Cerb-r-us said:


> How versatile is BBC Core?
> 
> I'm looking for a versatile (works with pop, rock and jazz) full orchestra library on an unfortunately low space budget. At first I was dead set on getting Studio Orchestra for its dryness, but was slightly discouraged by its lack of staccato articulations. BBC Core is astonishingly inexpensive right now, and it seems to not have the absurdly long release times of Discover. But it still isn't clear to me from the demo videos whether or not its suitable for my purposes. I don't have the experience to be able to tell whether its level of room sound will be too invasive in a non-classical mix.


I haven't tried, but I think it would be hard to fit it into a dense pop or rock mix. It does have a lot of room sound like Discover.


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 25, 2021)

Added Contemporary Drama Toolkit in the cart last night and probably getting Solo Violin Total Performance to see if I like it enough this weekend to get the entire solo library in the summer or just stick with that in the cello. It'll also give me good practice on learning the in's and out's of a solo string instrument.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 25, 2021)

Cerb-r-us said:


> How versatile is BBC Core?
> 
> I'm looking for a versatile (works with pop, rock and jazz) full orchestra library on an unfortunately low space budget. At first I was dead set on getting Studio Orchestra for its dryness, but was slightly discouraged by its lack of staccato articulations. BBC Core is astonishingly inexpensive right now, and it seems to not have the absurdly long release times of Discover. But it still isn't clear to me from the demo videos whether or not its suitable for my purposes. I don't have the experience to be able to tell whether its level of room sound will be too invasive in a non-classical mix.


This is not the right library for those applications.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 25, 2021)

I was hoping a discount on the AR collection but I guess it's too early for that so probably have to wait until next year ?


----------



## rezoneight (Dec 25, 2021)

moon said:


> Sorry, to clarify, I have nothing against the product itself. I mean, it doesn’t really suit my style, but it seems fine. My beef is with the name attached.


Wait what?


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Dec 25, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Libraries have to be out for one year before they become eligible for a 40% discount during sales. Until then they go back to their intro pricing.





Raphioli said:


> I was hoping Hammers would be a bit cheaper, but its just back to its intro price.
> I guess its understandable since its only been a few months since release.


Sorry to interrupt the thread but for those thinking of Hammers and unable to afford it might be worth looking at @pendle new product called KICKTOM. I am a Spitfire fan through and through, but showing @pendle some love as well


----------



## moon (Dec 25, 2021)

rezoneight said:


> Wait what?


Yep.


----------



## Brasart (Dec 25, 2021)

Cerb-r-us said:


> How versatile is BBC Core?
> 
> I'm looking for a versatile (works with pop, rock and jazz) full orchestra library on an unfortunately low space budget. At first I was dead set on getting Studio Orchestra for its dryness, but was slightly discouraged by its lack of staccato articulations. BBC Core is astonishingly inexpensive right now, and it seems to not have the absurdly long release times of Discover. But it still isn't clear to me from the demo videos whether or not its suitable for my purposes. I don't have the experience to be able to tell whether its level of room sound will be too invasive in a non-classical mix.


If you want to buy from Spitfire and need to do pop, rock and jazz; you should be looking at the Spitfire Studio series instead, the basic package with 1 mic should be quite inexpensive as well right now.

If you really want BBCSO, you'd need to have at least the Pro version, I don't think Mix1 will ever work for those genres, but the drier mics in Pro can give you a way better close pop studio sound


----------



## rezoneight (Dec 25, 2021)

moon said:


> Yep.


I'm trying to understand what beef you've got with Eric Whitacre


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 25, 2021)

mussnig said:


> For SStS Pro (and in general the Studio Orchestra) I very much recommend not touching Tree 1 and the Ambient Mic at all (unless you just want to enhance the studio room). Otherwise the result will sound - to some degree - like a room put on another room. Also don't forget to turn off the built-in reverb (again, unless you really want the sound from that room).
> 
> A good alternative is also Mix 2 - takes additional reverbs really well. Unfortunately, some legato transitions are not fully mapped in the mix patches (if I remember correctly, it was Violins 2 (6), Violas (12), Violas (6) and Violas (3B) ). Since patches with legatos are locked you also can't fix this yourself. I wrote a ticket and sent examples 9 months ago but it still hasn't been fixed via an update 😕


I think my problem was, that I always wanted them to sound like SCS… and they (obviously) never did. Neo was a step in the right direction, but of course lacking individual sections and some bread and butter articulations.
In the end I should’ve gone with SCS in the first place


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2021)

I've managed to resist nearly every Spitfire sale this year...but I may pick up one of these three this time:

- *Albion NEO* - but I don't use any of my other Albions that often
- *Hans Zimmer Piano* - some hate it, some like it. But is it better than my existing pianos (or a potential Synchron one down the line)?
- *Hans Zimmer Strings* - But is it unnecessary amongst all the other string libraries? (which you can layer)


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 25, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I've managed to resist nearly every Spitfire sale this year...but I may pick up one of these three this time:
> 
> - *Albion NEO* - but I don't use any of my other Albions that often
> - *Hans Zimmer Piano* - some hate it, some like it. But is it better than my existing pianos (or a potential Synchron one down the line)?
> - *Hans Zimmer Strings* - But is it unnecessary amongst all the other string libraries? (which you can layer)


I like Albion Neo but if you got SCS, maybe not needed.

Hans Zimmer Strings, I would like to know what people combine to make that sound.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 25, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> I like Albion Neo but if you got SCS, maybe not needed.



I think the synths- and texture patches are where Neo shines… and those pair really well with SCS.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2021)

Can anyone speak on the Nursery (bells & mallets) in Solstice?

From the walkthrough video they sound absolutely stunning.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 25, 2021)

Posted on the wrong thread. Picked up the AROOF bundle for $137 and I think I am done. I don't really need it, but I feel like I have to buy something in this sale.


----------



## moon (Dec 25, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Posted on the wrong thread. Picked up the AROOF bundle for $137 and I think I am done. I don't really need it, but I feel like I have to buy something in this sale.


Don’t. GAS is an awful thing.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 25, 2021)

moon said:


> Don’t. GAS is an awful thing.


This is true. 

But for me, it is also a bit about keeping Spitfire in business so they can continue to provide libraries I like. Yes, I do wait for sales, but also I have discretionary income, so like to buy a few things from new developers, developers I like, and small developers that don't get a lot of notice. I hope I am able to help someone else make money in this business even if I don't.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Posted on the wrong thread. Picked up the AROOF bundle for $137 and I think I am done. I don't really need it, but I feel like I have to buy something in this sale.


How did you get that price? Did you already own a few of the items?


----------



## moon (Dec 25, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> This is true.
> 
> But for me, it is also a bit about keeping Spitfire in business so they can continue to provide libraries I like. Yes, I do wait for sales, but also I have discretionary income, so like to buy a few things from new developers, developers I like, and small developers that don't get a lot of notice. I hope I am able to help someone else make money in this business even if I don't.


Spitfire is a massive business. They’ll be fine without your money.


----------



## Chungus (Dec 25, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> This is true.
> 
> But for me, it is also a bit about keeping Spitfire in business so they can continue to provide libraries I like. Yes, I do wait for sales, but also I have discretionary income, so like to buy a few things from new developers, developers I like, and small developers that don't get a lot of notice. I hope I am able to help someone else make money in this business even if I don't.


If you have too much money, you could like..., give it to me? In exchange, I'll give you a sample. And by sample, I mean a wav. file. And by a wav. file, I mean something I plucked from FindSounds.com. Fair deal, no? 8D


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 25, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How did you get that price? Did you already own a few of the items?


I have AROOF and the Sparkling winds. I bought at the presale and got one extension free. I have a lot of low stuff, so I went for the winds. Truthfully, haven't really used them much. I am mostly waiting for the modular library.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 25, 2021)

moon said:


> Spitfire is a massive business. They’ll be fine without your money.


Well, I do get a decent bunch of samples for what I spend.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 25, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> But for me, it is also a bit about keeping Spitfire in business so they can continue to provide libraries I like.


OMG….

SF is a multi million pound business raking it in…


----------



## Social_Ghost1 (Dec 25, 2021)

Sale
Hampers
Trivago


----------



## ism (Dec 25, 2021)

easyrider said:


> OMG….
> 
> SF is a multi million pound business raking it in…


 Lizzie probably understands business better that the rest of us on vi-c combined. Just a random piece of information in case it's useful to anyone.


----------



## Jotto (Dec 25, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I've managed to resist nearly every Spitfire sale this year...but I may pick up one of these three this time:
> 
> - *Albion NEO* - but I don't use any of my other Albions that often
> - *Hans Zimmer Piano* - some hate it, some like it. But is it better than my existing pianos (or a potential Synchron one down the line)?
> - *Hans Zimmer Strings* - But is it unnecessary amongst all the other string libraries? (which you can layer)


I bought NEO this summer. Never used it. All the demoes i listened to sounded very good. When i got it, it was not inspiering at all. Maybe someone else have made great music with it. Not me


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I've managed to resist nearly every Spitfire sale this year...but I may pick up one of these three this time:
> 
> - *Albion NEO* - but I don't use any of my other Albions that often
> - *Hans Zimmer Piano* - some hate it, some like it. But is it better than my existing pianos (or a potential Synchron one down the line)?
> - *Hans Zimmer Strings* - But is it unnecessary amongst all the other string libraries? (which you can layer)


Of those three I only have Neo. I got it for free and it wasn't even on my wishlist. However, after carefully playing through it, I was positively surprised.

I mostly use it for strings textures and varieties and occasionally if I am looking for another legato. Also some of the synthy stuff is nice. The woods and brass textures are much harder to use in my opinion, so I rarely reach for them.

Having said that, in general I use BHCT way more often than Neo.


----------



## jamayo514 (Dec 25, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Can anyone speak on the Nursery (bells & mallets) in Solstice?
> 
> From the walkthrough video they sound absolutely stunning.


I have messed with it a good bit. It is a stunning color to have for your sound pallet. The available articulations/effects are really cool to dive into.

Honestly, Albion Solstice in itself is one of my favorite libraries to explore, create abience, add effects, and layer with other libraries to create unique sounds. It is worth it.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 25, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Can anyone speak on the Nursery (bells & mallets) in Solstice?
> 
> From the walkthrough video they sound absolutely stunning.


They are. Supremely recorded that leap out of the speakers. …if you need that magical kind of sound. ( Henson just picked it as his favorite sound of the year fwiw. )


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Having said that, in general I use BHCT way more often than Neo.


Interesting - two pretty different libraries though, no? I know BHCT is well loved but I don't think the sound of it fits with my general aesthetic.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 25, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I've managed to resist nearly every Spitfire sale this year...but I may pick up one of these three this time:
> 
> - *Albion NEO* - but I don't use any of my other Albions that often
> - *Hans Zimmer Piano* - some hate it, some like it. But is it better than my existing pianos (or a potential Synchron one down the line)?
> - *Hans Zimmer Strings* - But is it unnecessary amongst all the other string libraries? (which you can layer)


HZ is like a big string pad machine. Big. Not nimble. Not loud and aggressive of course…a glorious sound but I would have been happy with just Tundra covering some of the same space.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 25, 2021)

easyrider said:


> OMG….
> 
> SF is a multi million pound business raking it in…


This is true but also think of the expenses they incur as well. We're in a business that one misstep can bring the whole thing tumbling down. It's not like libraries sell forever and are profitable. I suspect they are most profitable once released then dwindle down to nothing once the market gets saturated. I feel that's why so many go to subscription services. It's a steady paycheck.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 25, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I've managed to resist nearly every Spitfire sale this year...but I may pick up one of these three this time:
> 
> - *Albion NEO* - but I don't use any of my other Albions that often
> - *Hans Zimmer Piano* - some hate it, some like it. But is it better than my existing pianos (or a potential Synchron one down the line)?
> - *Hans Zimmer Strings* - But is it unnecessary amongst all the other string libraries? (which you can layer)


I like Neo and use it quite often to prepare quick arrangements of Tin Pan Alley tunes. It yields an instant salon/theater orchestra sound. It offers a smaller sound than most ensemble libraries (which tend toward the epic), and is something like Albion One's little sibling. But it also has a fair amount of textural material that makes it something like Tundra's little sibling.

Hans Zimmer Strings have a marvelous set of textural longs and it is a gorgeous sounding library overall. Having two cello sections is nice, though the seating arrangement of the HZS means it will not generally layer easily with other strings if position is important to you. On the other hand, I like to form a dark strings section from the violas, two cellos, and bass. The violas sound great taking the lead in that configuration.

Can't speak to the Zimmer piano, as I'm pretty indifferent to virtual pianos on the whole.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 25, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I like Neo and use it quite often to prepare quick arrangements of Tin Pan Alley tunes. It yields an instant salon/theater orchestra sound. It offers a smaller sound than most ensemble libraries (which tend toward the epic), and is something like Albion One's little sibling. But it also has a fair amount of textural material that makes it something like Tundra's little sibling.
> 
> Hans Zimmer Strings have a marvelous set of textural longs and it is a gorgeous sounding library overall. Having two cello sections is nice, though the seating arrangement of the HZS means it will not generally layer easily with other strings if position is important to you. On the other hand, I like to form a dark strings section from the violas, two cellos, and bass. The violas sound great taking the lead in that configuration.
> 
> Can't speak to the Zimmer piano, as I'm pretty indifferent to virtual pianos on the whole.


I agree with this totally about NEO. The string sound on Neo is as gorgeous as anything out there(the close ribbons and outriggers are like SCS Pro)……for a two handed ensemble library the tone is just something else- especially if you start doing blends between the A and B sides. If only they had done a sectional library with these players on that day in that space.


----------



## milford59 (Dec 25, 2021)

I bought the Bernard Hermann toolkit - it’s 136GB download so hopefully I will be playing it sometime tomorrow…


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Interesting - two pretty different libraries though, no? I know BHCT is well loved but I don't think the sound of it fits with my general aesthetic.


Well, both are ensemble libraries. Also, with both the Strings are probably the most fleshed out.

But of course BHCT also very much lives from it's combinations. And it's also one of the main reasons I use it. E.g. if I use a certain type of orchestration anyways with other libs, I still layer it with a corresponding patch from BHCT (and due to the dry studio it's easy to blend). 
Also, I very much like the different WWs combos. I'm not very good with WWs to begin with but I always find something in there that gets me going.

In total, I just have the feeling that BHCT was created with more love.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 25, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Well, both are ensemble libraries. Also, with both the Strings are probably the most fleshed out.
> 
> But of course BHCT also very much lives from it's combinations. And it's also one of the main reasons I use it. E.g. if I use a certain type of orchestration anyways with other libs, I still layer it with a corresponding patch from BHCT (and due to the dry studio it's easy to blend).
> Also, I very much like the different WWs combos. I'm not very good with WWs to begin with but I always find something in there that gets me going.
> ...


Man really selling me in on this! Will watch th walkthroughs and see what the combos are! Feels like a great “add on flavour “ to any current stuff


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 25, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Can anyone speak on the Nursery (bells & mallets) in Solstice?
> 
> From the walkthrough video they sound absolutely stunning.


Hi. I tried to do a quick demo of the patches for you and found that I had forgotten to click latch. As I did all of the keyswitching onscreen, none of it was recorded. Sorry, it's late and I'm too tired to try again but here is a little improvisation I did earlier today. I was mainly playing with the vocals, but both patches from the Nursery are in there too and can be clearly heard.

I like Solstice but not nearly as much as I'd like to. The sounds are amazing, but I want to have more control of the instruments and instrumentation than an ensemble library provides. They said that it was not a library for making folk music, but for otherwise non-folk composing with folk sounds. That's very true. You can't use these in folk music without it being a hybrid.


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 25, 2021)

easyrider said:


> OMG….
> 
> SF is a multi million pound business raking it in…


I hope so! They're providing us with the joy of music making, unlike mult million dollar fast food companies which serve up garbage that adds to the obesity crisis.

And while Christian and Paul seem to be doing very well for themselves, they're not posting videos from yachts in the Maldives just yet 😉


----------



## blaggins (Dec 25, 2021)

Bringing things back around to the "sale" a bit, is 40% off a good price for the AltSS (alternative solo strings)? I can't remember if it was on a deeper discount as part of a sale bundle at some point this year...


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your input on those Solstice mallets. I’ve been playing with them for the last 30 minutes and they are beautifully haunting!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2021)

Is Spitfire emailing out vouchers too?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 25, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Is Spitfire emailing out vouchers too?


Might be from this?
Random Acts of Kindness


----------



## Mega (Dec 25, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Since I have been asking around about SStS PRo upgrade and Chamber strings. I decided to make a small sketch for my Spitfire Studio Strings Core library to see if I like the sound. Added some Seventh heaven to the track but nothing else was done with it. I really like the sound of this string library, it is just the core, I can just imagine how much more control I would have with all the mics!



I was trying to hold out for Spitfire Chamber Strings but decided to give Spitfire Studio Strings a try. I think they sound great and for $149 they fit within my budget. After playing around with them and testing out different reverbs/effects, I believe they're actually better for me than SCS. I like them so much, I'll most likely take the upgrade path to Pro version at the next sale!


----------



## carlc (Dec 25, 2021)

Looking for opinions/suggestions on choir libraries as I don't own any yet (but I do have an EastWest CC Plus subscription). I had been looking at Spitfire's EWC for a while, but as I am watching more reviews a lot of people were disappointed with their purchase or are placing it in more of a niche category. It has lots of mic positions and texture/evo sounds, but no phrases or word-builder, no polyphonic legato (should I care?), and at times can sound too perfect on the edge of synth-like according to some reviewers. It is also still fairly expensive even with the hamper sale ($299).

Some of the alternatives that come up frequently are 8DIO Silka ($148 in prior sale), Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir Pro (intro price was $549), EW Hollywood Choirs Diamond ($203 on sale via JRRShop), Metropolis Ark 1 ($$$ but includes full orchestra), Strezov Storm Choir Ultimate (~395 USD on sale), 8DIO Insolodus ($148 in prior sale), and Cinesamples Voxos 2 (prior sales below $300?).

To be honest, I'm not sure what I want to do with a choir library yet since I am not writing orchestral or choral music. When I first played with some of the EW word-builder functionality (both in Hollywood Choirs and Backup Singers), I couldn't get it to sound realistic enough to include in any piece. Since that is generally considered state of the art, I figured I would focus on more general sounds which led me to consider EWC. Now I'm having second thoughts based on reviews. Suggestions? I think I'll go back and play more with the EW choirs before my subscription expires.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 25, 2021)

Choir libraries are all pretty narrow in their sweet spots. If you’re not sure which one is right for you, none of them are.


----------



## moon (Dec 25, 2021)

carlc said:


> Looking for opinions/suggestions on choir libraries as I don't own any yet (but I do have an EastWest CC Plus subscription). I had been looking at Spitfire's EWC for a while, but as I am watching more reviews a lot of people were disappointed with their purchase or are placing it in more of a niche category. It has lots of mic positions and texture/evo sounds, but no phrases or word-builder, no polyphonic legato (should I care?), and at times can sound too perfect on the edge of synth-like according to some reviewers. It is also still fairly expensive even with the hamper sale ($299).
> 
> Some of the alternatives that come up frequently are 8DIO Silka ($148 in prior sale), Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir Pro (intro price was $549), EW Hollywood Choirs Diamond ($203 on sale via JRRShop), Metropolis Ark 1 ($$$ but includes full orchestra), Strezov Storm Choir Ultimate (~395 USD on sale), 8DIO Insolodus ($148 in prior sale), and Cinesamples Voxos 2 (prior sales below $300?).
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure what I want to do with a choir library yet since I am not writing orchestral or choral music. When I first played with some of the EW word-builder functionality (both in Hollywood Choirs and Backup Singers), I couldn't get it to sound realistic enough to include in any piece. Since that is generally considered state of the art, I figured I would focus on more general sounds which led me to consider EWC. Now I'm having second thoughts based on reviews. Suggestions? I think I'll go back and play more with the EW choirs before my subscription expires.


Have you checked out this thread?


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 25, 2021)

carlc said:


> Metropolis Ark 1 ($$$ but includes full orchestra),


You can buy the choirs from the Arks individually (Ark 3 doesn't have choirs), as well as from the Inspires, Modus, Tallin and maybe some others, would have to check. The ones in the Inspires are fairly cheap, only 1 mic mix but great value.


carlc said:


> Strezov Storm Choir Ultimate (~395 USD on sale),


Strezov's Choir Essentials is amazing value, you get limited patches from 4 of their best choirs including SCU, with poly legato.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2021)

Definitely some magic going on in Solstice. I used to stack patches to get this sound, but not anymore!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 25, 2021)

carlc said:


> Looking for opinions/suggestions on choir libraries as I don't own any yet (but I do have an EastWest CC Plus subscription). I had been looking at Spitfire's EWC for a while, but as I am watching more reviews a lot of people were disappointed with their purchase or are placing it in more of a niche category. It has lots of mic positions and texture/evo sounds, but no phrases or word-builder, no polyphonic legato (should I care?), and at times can sound too perfect on the edge of synth-like according to some reviewers. It is also still fairly expensive even with the hamper sale ($299).
> 
> Some of the alternatives that come up frequently are 8DIO Silka ($148 in prior sale), Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir Pro (intro price was $549), EW Hollywood Choirs Diamond ($203 on sale via JRRShop), Metropolis Ark 1 ($$$ but includes full orchestra), Strezov Storm Choir Ultimate (~395 USD on sale), 8DIO Insolodus ($148 in prior sale), and Cinesamples Voxos 2 (prior sales below $300?).
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure what I want to do with a choir library yet since I am not writing orchestral or choral music. When I first played with some of the EW word-builder functionality (both in Hollywood Choirs and Backup Singers), I couldn't get it to sound realistic enough to include in any piece. Since that is generally considered state of the art, I figured I would focus on more general sounds which led me to consider EWC. Now I'm having second thoughts based on reviews. Suggestions? I think I'll go back and play more with the EW choirs before my subscription expires.


I own a lot of choir libraries, and I think Strezov's Choir Essential would be a nice first purchase. The sound is stellar, and the interface is simple. This will help you decide what your next move will be. In the meantime, you will have been experimenting with a professional product.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 25, 2021)

Is it worth getting SCS Pro or Hans Zimmer Perc Pro?


----------



## AllanH (Dec 25, 2021)

I really like the BBCSO Pro set of instruments and especially the tone of the orchestra. Additionally, the room, microphones, articulations, and player "just work" together without a lot of adjustments. It's one of my favorite purchases.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2021)

Regarding the strings in Solstice, is there a way to adjust the attack?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 25, 2021)

In case anyone is searching, this sale runs through Dec. 31st. I had to go to the Spitfire FaceSpace page to figure it out. Couldn’t find it on their website anywhere. Is there an official thread? It would be nice if someone could at least pop in and mention some dates next time.

Edit: The end date of the sale can be found in the FAQ.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 25, 2021)

galactic orange said:


> In case anyone is searching, this sale runs through Dec. 31st. I had to go to the Spitfire FaceSpace page to figure it out. Couldn’t find it on their website anywhere. Is there an official thread? It would be nice if someone could at least pop in and mention some dates next time.





from_theashes said:


> From their latest video on YouTube:


First page


----------



## RudyS (Dec 26, 2021)

I am a real beginner at composing, musician for a long time. I just started out doing some more cinematic stuff. I really like it. I have bought Nucleus lite on BF sale. Used it to write a piece for the Hans Zimmer challenge of SFA a month ago. 

I am really gravitation to a more hybrid sound and do not have the intention yet to write purely classic sounding pieces. 

Now with the SFA sale going on I am thinking of getting SStS pro as a first library, because it can sound big enough for me (for now) but also small. Buying BBC SO crossed my mind, because of the value for money, but to be honest, I don't think it is my sound. It sounds so big and overwhelming. Also I think I want to learn to write for strings first and add other instruments later. 

Is the SStS pro a good starting point.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 26, 2021)

RudyS said:


> I am a real beginner at composing, musician for a long time. I just started out doing some more cinematic stuff. I really like it. I have bought Nucleus lite on BF sale. Used it to write a piece for the Hans Zimmer challenge of SFA a month ago.
> 
> I am really gravitation to a more hybrid sound and do not have the intention yet to write purely classic sounding pieces.
> 
> ...


In my opinion it's an excellent library and offers you really a large quantity of articulations + divisi (although with less articulations). Opinions differ of course and one's treasure will be another one's largest regret. 

Be aware that the sound is fairly neutral, so don't expect soaring legatos. Also, the room by itself is not too flattering, so you will definitely want to use this one with a good reverb and maybe a bit of EQing.

Just so you know: you can buy the non-pro edition first and upgrade to Pro later. You will just pay the difference at the time of purchase, so nothing is lost. I would definitely recommend that option because if you realize that the workflow of the library doesn't suite you at all, you haven't lost too much.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 26, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> First page


What’s a YouTube? j/k That’s the image I finally found on Facebook. But oh my gosh how did I miss that? I kept doing text searches on VI-C and there were no hits. From now on I’ll know what to look for.





That’s the main page and clicking gets you percents off, selections, collections, hampers, and finally near the bottom in the FAQ is the end date of the sale listed. Not nearly as helpful as the image on page one of this thread.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 26, 2021)

RudyS said:


> I am a real beginner at composing, musician for a long time. I just started out doing some more cinematic stuff. I really like it. I have bought Nucleus lite on BF sale. Used it to write a piece for the Hans Zimmer challenge of SFA a month ago.
> 
> I am really gravitation to a more hybrid sound and do not have the intention yet to write purely classic sounding pieces.
> 
> ...


I like SStS pro a lot, more versatile than Chamber Strings to me. Be sure to check put Cory Pellizari’s video about it, includes extra patches!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 26, 2021)

I actually might sit this one out even though I've been waiting for Symphonic Organ to be in a bundle for a while now. The hampers are only 50% off this year, while last year they were 65% off. Or I may just get Symphonic Organ by itself for $149 instead of in the hamper with Kit Bag for $174 (already have EWC). The exotic flutes in Kit Bag definitely sound great, but I just don't think I would use them much.

And with the other hamper, BDT has been on my list for a while, but it's $274 for it and OACT (already have Kepler). And unless I'm missing something, OACT seems like nothing other than a felt piano and some fairly generic synth patches. I mean, it is a great-sounding felt piano, but I already have a few of those. So BDT is something I would probably just get by itself for $120 during a 40% off sale.

Overall, I think the Ton and the Hampers last year were much more exciting, even without taking the higher discount on last year's Hampers into account.

I really hope the spring sale bundles are a lot better than these ones.


----------



## RudyS (Dec 26, 2021)

Do I understand correctly I can buy the Spitfire studio strings core version now, but the price difference will stay the same whenever I want to upgrade to professional?

EDIT; sorry I misread on their site. It is the price difference at the cross grade time, not at the sales time. So if I want SStS, it makes sense to directly go for the pro version now.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 26, 2021)

RudyS said:


> Do I understand correctly I can buy the Spitfire studio strings core version now, but the price difference will stay the same whenever I want to upgrade to professional?
> 
> EDIT; sorry I misread on their site. It is the price difference at the cross grade time, not at the sales time. So if I want SStS, it makes sense to directly go for the pro version now.


If you buy SStS now, then SStS Pro during another 40% off sale, you will pay the same as buying SStS Pro now.

There is also a chance, if SStS Pro is included in a future special sale bundle, that you will pay less getting SStS now and upgrading to Pro then. But you would have to wait until it is included in a sale bundle, and either you already have the other libraries in the bundle, or want to buy those other libraries.


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 26, 2021)

StillLife said:


> I like SStS pro a lot, more versatile than Chamber Strings to me. Be sure to check put Cory Pellizari’s video about it, includes extra patches!


Cory Pellizari has two SStS videos, one for each library (standard & pro). Like you say, he also includes his custom multi patches for both libraries.
If you are on the fence about the libraries, the videos are worth a watch.



https://www.youtube.com/c/CoryPelizzari/playlists


----------



## RudyS (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks. I watched the core version video. He says that is the best bang for the buck, but I really like the mics and the divisi's offered in the pro version. 

Also, I don't have full Kontakt yet. Will his multi's work in the player version?


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 26, 2021)

RudyS said:


> Thanks. I watched the core version video. He says that is the best bang for the buck, but I really like the mics and the divisi's offered in the pro version.
> 
> Also, I don't have full Kontakt yet. Will his multi's work in the player version?



I have the core version at present (just about to upgrade). On the Core version YouTube video, there is a link for Core version Multi's. I have them and they work.

On the Pro version video, there is a link also for the extra multi's (pro). 

I use the full version of Kontakt, so I'm not sure about the multi function in the player version 9or lack of it). Maybe someone can chime in for you?


----------



## Jotto (Dec 26, 2021)

I would have liked to upgrade BBC Core to Pro, but 330€ for the extra mics and a couple of instruments is imo very expencive. And i belive that 90% of the mics (way to many) is only going to complicate the life for myself and my computer. Shame.. because i could use a closer mix.


----------



## Mithnaur (Dec 26, 2021)

Sorry if I'm repeating a question already asked but from some messages I understood that the SCS upgrade to SCS Pro could be more advantageous without promotion than the current difference between the two with 40%?

I've been dreaming of buying SCS for a while now and I'm not sure if I should go for it or not, and if I should go for the pro or not.

I already have the Solo Strings in normal version, I was wondering if it's better to upgrade to the pro during this promotion or not because the price for an upgrade seems high.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 26, 2021)

Anyone with both SStS Pro and AR2 Pro care to comment on the relative pros & cons, especially WRT legato, tone and overall sweet spot?


----------



## ism (Dec 26, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> Anyone with both SStS Pro and AR2 Pro care to comment on the relative pros & cons, especially WRT legato, tone and overall sweet spot?


Not sure what kind of comparison you're looking for .. they're very, very different in just about every way.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 26, 2021)

ism said:


> Not sure what kind of comparison you're looking for .. they're very, very different in just about every way.


For me it would be using either library for small ensemble expressive writing. Looking for a dry studio sound that sits well in a mix but can shine in exposed passages.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 26, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> For me it would be using either library for small ensemble expressive writing. Looking for a dry studio sound that sits well in a mix but can shine in exposed passages.


But AR2 are solo strings ...


----------



## ism (Dec 26, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> For me it would be using either library for small ensemble expressive writing. Looking for a dry studio sound that sits well in a mix but can shine in exposed passages.


Hmm, ok, I think I can see what you're getting at.

Here's my experiement at an intimate arrangement with SStS (Core only, close mics and divisi would obviously give you more options to push this further).



One enormous difference between AR2 and SStS is that SStS is not only drier, the studio its recorded in isn't meant to be a nice room on it's own, wheres AR2 is one of the most celebrated rooms in the world.

What you can hear in the above is that I'm adding a lot of reverb to it - and I've taken some abuse for this, a lot of people wouldn't add so much reverb to it. But in that the SStS room (again, I'm only going on Core) isn't really a desirable room tone in itself, you going to need to add something to it. And this will give you a more stylized mix.

In particular, I've got a lot of Valhalla Room early reflection on the above, which really thickens the tone, and I think sounds quite beautiful, especially with the very textural lowest dynamic layer. But it's also very stylized. You're not going to get anything that approaches the spatiality and presence that comes with the AR2 mics, which is a completely different aesthetic.

SStS also doesn't have especially small section sizes. Of course you have the divisi in Pro, but these are much less broadly sampled than the main section sizes. But the (simulated) ensembles in AR2 are going to be smaller still.

SStS also doesn't have particularly fast legato, AR2 will run circles around it.

There's also the question of the overall aesthetics of how the arcs and legatos interact and collaborate. I don't have a very good sense of it in AR2 yet, but SStS notably avoids the high romantic swell that's baked into something like CSS/CSSS, in favour of what I find to be a more textural sense of "controlled intensification" as you craft legato lines over rising dynamics, and I think you can hear in the above that (notwithstanding my sloppy cat-walking-across keyboard midi programming, and that I perhaps use it in a rather idiosyncratic way) there is a very lovely, gently intensifying aesthetic that SStS is capable of, that (blessedly) avoids the Uber-high-romantic. This is good for more intimate musicalities, terrible for action high romantic epic. But it still has it's own sense of flow baked in, and you need to craft your arcs accordingly.

For contrast, I've written about crafting arcs with Spitfire Solo Strings:







Spitfire Solo Strings: How I learned to stop worrying and love vibrato


So the short version here, is that after a lot of experimenting, and via a "performance vibrato" script that I've developed, I think I've finally managed to get my head around the vibrato in Spitfire solo strings. And found a way to make it much more playable 'out-of-the-box'. Here's my first...




vi-control.net






But the expressive dimensions of AR2 strike me as entirely, completely different. 

And I've been very curious to understand exactly what kind of arcs AR2 lets you craft. But I just haven't been quite able to glean this understanding from any of the walk throughs, or even the demos, I've heard so far. So many I'll just have to buy it myself.


----------



## ism (Dec 26, 2021)

mussnig said:


> But AR2 are solo strings ...


They do have (simulated) ensembles, which presumably use round robins quite cleverly, or something ... and actually seem to sound pretty good.


----------



## MtB1 (Dec 26, 2021)

RudyS said:


> Thanks. I watched the core version video. He says that is the best bang for the buck, but I really like the mics and the divisi's offered in the pro version.
> 
> Also, I don't have full Kontakt yet. Will his multi's work in the player As





RudyS said:


> Thanks. I watched the core version video. He says that is the best bang for the buck, but I really like the mics and the divisi's offered in the pro version.
> 
> Also, I don't have full Kontakt yet. Will his multi's work in the player version?


As the library is made for the player version, the multis should work there as well.


----------



## Sat9 (Dec 26, 2021)

Really torn between getting HZ Percussions Pro or upgrading my Damage to Damage 2.

Anyone have both and can comment on the versatility of HZ Percussions? I use Damage a lot but I've been moving away from hybrid/industrial stuff lately and I feel like HZ Percussions are the way to go then? (I'm probably still gonna upgrade my Dmg eventually...)


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 26, 2021)

ism said:


> Hmm, ok, I think I can see what you're getting at.
> 
> Here's my experiement at an intimate arrangement with SStS (Core only, close mics and divisi would obviously give you more options to push this further).
> 
> ...



Thanks! If you do buy it, I'd love to hear your impressions. I find your take on string libs very helpful. You describe something of the musicality of libraries that's difficult to discern from other reviewers.


----------



## RudyS (Dec 26, 2021)

MtB1 said:


> As the library is made for the player version, the multis should work there as well.


Ah nice! Thanks!


----------



## cedricm (Dec 26, 2021)

For people who like to speculate: Christian's Hamper video


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 26, 2021)

cedricm said:


> For people who like to speculate: Christian's Hamper video


Ha! Christian has AR1 and LABS in Kontakt (instead of Spitfire Player).
I wish I could get those!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 26, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Ha! Christian prefers AR1 and LABS in Kontakt instead of Spitfire Player.
> I wish I could get those!


yes please!


----------



## mussnig (Dec 26, 2021)

cedricm said:


> For people who like to speculate: Christian's Hamper video


Seems like the next Originals title ...


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 26, 2021)

Is there some different meaning for hamper in Europe? Because in the US a hamper is a basket to put your dirty laundry in.


----------



## Evans (Dec 26, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Is there some different meaning for hamper in Europe? Because in the US a hamper is a basket to put your dirty laundry in.


In this context, it's like a themed gift basket.


----------



## moon (Dec 26, 2021)

ham·per1
/ˈhampər/

_noun_
noun: *hamper*; plural noun: *hampers*

NORTH AMERICAN
a large basket with a lid used for laundry.
"a laundry hamper"
a basket with a carrying handle and a hinged lid, used for food, cutlery, and plates on a picnic.
"a picnic hamper"


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 26, 2021)

Sat9 said:


> Really torn between getting HZ Percussions Pro or upgrading my Damage to Damage 2.
> 
> Anyone have both and can comment on the versatility of HZ Percussions? I use Damage a lot but I've been moving away from hybrid/industrial stuff lately and I feel like HZ Percussions are the way to go then? (I'm probably still gonna upgrade my Dmg eventually...)


Just bought HZ pro! Upgraded from Core! Downloading now and can weigh in later when I have played around with it . I wanted to upgrade to get more closer sound and more natural from diffrent mixes. Not as Hyped as the HZ mixes are. Looking forward to it!


----------



## RudyS (Dec 26, 2021)

Ok. Thanks everybody for the information. I think I will bite the bullet and buy the SStS pro version. I really like the sounds I’m hearing and confident it will suite me style. An extra SSD is on it’s way

Thanks for the help! Really like this forum!


----------



## AMBi (Dec 26, 2021)

After having it on my wishlist for about a year I finally got Chamber Strings!
Admittedly I'm a bit split on some aspects so far (inconsistent legato and tuning) but the shorts are among some of the best and I'm happy to finally have a smaller ensemble since I've been searching for one for so long


----------



## AMBi (Dec 26, 2021)

Also the bright yellow sticks out like a sore thumb on my otherwise _beautifully breathtaking_ libraries tab how dare they


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 26, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Also the bright yellow sticks out like a sore thumb on my otherwise _beautifully breathtaking_ libraries tab how dare they


Typical Meanings & Symbolisms of the Color Yellow:​


activity
aspiration
alertness
brightness
caution
communication
confidence
energy
expansion
expression
extroversion
fear
forgiveness
friendship
gaiety
happiness
idealism
ideas
imagination
intelligence
innovation
inspiration

intuition
joy
knowledge
laughter
logic
light
optimism
order
philosophy
playfulness
power
satisfaction
signal
spontaneity
stimulation
summer
sunshine
thought
uncertainty
warmth
warning
wisdom
youth


which one is it to you?


----------



## AMBi (Dec 26, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> Typical Meanings & Symbolisms of the Color Yellow:​
> 
> 
> activity
> ...


I’d say it stands for caution.
Because I’ll have to pay it off eventually and I’ll have to make sure I got my money’s worth before that time comes


----------



## Sat9 (Dec 26, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Just bought HZ pro! Upgraded from Core! Downloading now and can weigh in later when I have played around with it . I wanted to upgrade to get more closer sound and more natural from different mixes. Not as Hyped as the HZ mixes are. Looking forward to it!


Nice. Looking forward to hearing what you think. I've heard the different mixes and they seem to offer a great variety of styles from epic (JXL) to more natural. Greetings from a fellow Swede!


----------



## GtrString (Dec 26, 2021)

To hamper with something means that you do something you shouldn’t


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 26, 2021)

Sat9 said:


> Nice. Looking forward to hearing what you think. I've heard the different mixes and they seem to offer a great variety of styles from epic (JXL) to more natural. Greetings from a fellow Swede!


Kul att träffas och god jul på dig! ! Had a play with it! really enjoy this and was what I needed! GF mixes sound alot more "clean/natural" and are amazing for less hyped percussion (thinking of SAGA percussion). Alan Mayer has alot of cool character. Almost a vintage sound to the percussions from my ear when comparing the Stereo mixes. JXLs mixes are like a combo of Hans and GF, More "natural" sounding but also very Epic! In a good way! My feeling is that I have 4 more percussion libraries to choose from now! So I am very pleased! Made the music for an indie game a year ago and I could have used GF mixes instead of the standard HZ that I used back then. Listening to my own soundtrack I knew it sounded abit out of place/too hyped for the context. Now in the future I can use the same drums but get a clearer sound!


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 26, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Also the bright yellow sticks out like a sore thumb on my otherwise _beautifully breathtaking_ libraries tab how dare they


Easier to find when scrolling through all your libraries?


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 26, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Yes, I do wait for sales, but also I have discretionary income


I would describe my situation more like discretionary expenses


----------



## Mithnaur (Dec 26, 2021)

AMBi said:


> After having it on my wishlist for about a year I finally got Chamber Strings!
> Admittedly I'm a bit split on some aspects so far (inconsistent legato and tuning) but the shorts are among some of the best and I'm happy to finally have a smaller ensemble since I've been searching for one for so long


Thanks for the review!

I've been reading reviews of SCS legato for several times now.
Since this library is apparently very popular and used as a base for many, would others have any opinions on it?
Are there any chamber string libraries with more advanced or realistic legato?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 26, 2021)

Mithnaur said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> I've been reading reviews of SCS legato for several times now.
> Since this library is apparently very popular and used as a base for many, would others have any opinions on it?
> Are there any chamber string libraries with more advanced or realistic legato?


Vista, Soaring Strings both far best it in legato consistency and quality, and also layer great with it. SCS has the aforementioned tuning problems and crossfade-y legatos, but in some cases it's really good, like for fast runs. It takes a lot of finagling but SCS can work pretty darn well, there's a lot of good stuff in that library but I personally wouldn't use it as my main unless I was composing mostly for classical/british TV or something. It's easily dainty but layers well into much bigger sounds than you'd expect, but it's a lot of work for your workhorse library to be sure. I like it as an additional library. A lot of people use it as an Air Studios IR, like with AROOF. 

I'm curious what people think about L&S chamber strings, as that might be something else to check out if you're after chamber specifically. Sonokinetic divisi is still not quite chamber-sized and the legato is a hair bumpier than it could be (sounds good though), MSS is the same story but a little blurrier than it could be. Afflatus is another way to go for chamber sound I think, but that's a can of worms too


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 26, 2021)

Mithnaur said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> I've been reading reviews of SCS legato for several times now.
> Since this library is apparently very popular and used as a base for many, would others have any opinions on it?
> Are there any chamber string libraries with more advanced or realistic legato?


I think SCS is hard to beat if you are looking for THAT sound (small chamber section in a big hall).
I‘m new to it, so I can’t say anything about inconsistencies… I just can say: the playability for (fast) legato transitions is top notch!


----------



## Mithnaur (Dec 26, 2021)

Thank you for these very useful answers.
I have been leaning towards buying the SCS for a while now because what I have heard of it I really liked in terms of sound.
I've been looking for a while for orchestral ensembles, especially strings, that are softer, more intimate than what I already have (like BBCSO/CSS).
In smaller sizes, I have the Dimension Strings from VSL but I have a hard time using them. They are incredibly detailed but quite difficult to use out-of-the-box. Even though the VI Pro engine is quite powerful and customizable.
I use a lot of ambiences, long transitions and I'm often stuck between unconvincing legato, or non-polyphonic, and long/sus presets whose transitions are often ugly with attack and volume bumps.
With the Spitfire Solo Strings I don't feel this problem too much, the legato is quite correct in monophonic.
So here I was going for SCS because it is very popular but the budget is not negligible, I'm starting to fear not to get what I'm looking for.
For fast transitions I use it too, but I would like to get my hands on the best compromise for longer transitions.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 26, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> I would describe my situation more like discretionary expenses


I've only really had a decent amount of discretionary income in the last few years. Being unable to go anywhere the last couple years didn't hurt either.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 26, 2021)

Mithnaur said:


> Thank you for these very useful answers.
> I have been leaning towards buying the SCS for a while now because what I have heard of it I really liked in terms of sound.
> I've been looking for a while for orchestral ensembles, especially strings, that are softer, more intimate than what I already have (like BBCSO/CSS).
> In smaller sizes, I have the Dimension Strings from VSL but I have a hard time using them. They are incredibly detailed but quite difficult to use out-of-the-box. Even though the VI Pro engine is quite powerful and customizable.
> ...


If you like the Solo Strings, you can’t go wrong with Chamber Strings tbh.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 26, 2021)

Had no clue Solstice had 8 bit sound fx!


----------



## carlc (Dec 26, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> I own a lot of choir libraries, and I think Strezov's Choir Essential would be a nice first purchase. The sound is stellar, and the interface is simple. This will help you decide what your next move will be. In the meantime, you will have been experimenting with a professional product.


Thanks for the recommendation (and thanks to others who also provided recommendations). This may be a very naive question, but do most people using Stresov Choir Essentials stick to the legato patches? I noticed the performance patches are all forced to a sequence of specific syllables (rah, dah, moh, sheh, etc.). You can disable some, but you can’t change the order and those patches have no vowel sounds. I’m worried that would sound a bit like gibberish or like some obscure Latin chanting. The legato patches seem to have some (but not all) of the typical vowel sounds, but I could see getting some use from them. Am I missing something?


----------



## Marsen (Dec 26, 2021)

carlc said:


> Thanks for the recommendation (and thanks to others who also provided recommendations). This may be a very naive question, but do most people using Stresov Choir Essentials stick to the legato patches? I noticed the performance patches are all forced to a sequence of specific syllables (rah, dah, moh, sheh, etc.). You can disable some, but you can’t change the order and those patches have no vowel sounds. I’m worried that would sound a bit like gibberish or like some obscure Latin chanting. The legato patches seem to have some (but not all) of the typical vowel sounds, but I could see getting some use from them. Am I missing something?


You can change the order of syllables to your liking.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 26, 2021)

Alright, I'm just gonna say it (and i don't say this about most libraries I buy), but Solstice has become one of my all time favorite libraries. Being able to get a bewitching, and haunting sound has never been easier. An instant go-to for me!


----------



## carlc (Dec 26, 2021)

Marsen said:


> You can change the order of syllables to your liking.


I see from the walk-throughs there is a way to do that in their larger libraries, but I didn't see a way to do that in the Essentials Library. There is a C0 keyswitch that seems to reset the cycle to the beginning, so there may be some ways to play with that. Am I missing something?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm at risk of not buying anything in this sale, yet again. What does this mean???


----------



## Marsen (Dec 26, 2021)

carlc said:


> I see from the walk-throughs there is a way to do that in their larger libraries, but I didn't see a way to do that in the Essentials Library. There is a C0 keyswitch that seems to reset the cycle to the beginning, so there may be some ways to play with that. Am I missing something?


Ah, i could not imagine, Strezov would leave this functionality to their bigger libraries. Maybe an owner of Essentials can chime in here?


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 26, 2021)

AMBi said:


> oh
> 
> I only have 2020 iMac i5 so I better skedaddle!


I have a 2017 iMac i5 that can run it... sort of. I definitely wouldn't run very many instances, and in my experience slower tempos are easier for it to handle than fast ones. It does have some wonderful effects and generally beautiful tone. I've used it for a few things, but not as much as I would if it were less buggy on reasonable-spec systems.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 26, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I'm at risk of not buying anything in this sale, yet again. What does this mean???


It means , You don’t want anything…


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 26, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I'm at risk of not buying anything in this sale, yet again. What does this mean???


It either means progress or you have too much already. We could start a poll.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 26, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> It either means progress or you have too much already. We could start a poll.


Probably both!


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 26, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Alright, I'm just gonna say it (and i don't say this about most libraries I buy), but Solstice has become one of my all time favorite libraries. Being able to get a bewitching, and haunting sound has never been easier. An instant go-to for me!


Yea... but its not a legend lol


----------



## nyxl (Dec 26, 2021)

carlc said:


> I see from the walk-throughs there is a way to do that in their larger libraries, but I didn't see a way to do that in the Essentials Library. There is a C0 keyswitch that seems to reset the cycle to the beginning, so there may be some ways to play with that. Am I missing something?


You are not missing anything, the possibility to change the order of syllables is not available in the choir essentials. You can only choose which syllables to skip completely in the essentials.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 27, 2021)

Mithnaur said:


> Thank you for these very useful answers.
> I have been leaning towards buying the SCS for a while now because what I have heard of it I really liked in terms of sound.
> I've been looking for a while for orchestral ensembles, especially strings, that are softer, more intimate than what I already have (like BBCSO/CSS).
> In smaller sizes, I have the Dimension Strings from VSL but I have a hard time using them. They are incredibly detailed but quite difficult to use out-of-the-box. Even though the VI Pro engine is quite powerful and customizable.
> ...


You pretty much already own it, it’s CSS. SCS is a good layer, you might like it, or Soaring Strings specifically for legato (or Vista but I think there’s more sonic overlap between Vista/CSS). 

Or Afflatus. But you might be happiest just working with the legatos you’ve got? Unless you want like, ostenatos… then check out Modern Scoring Strings/Sonokinetic libraries.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 27, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> you might be happiest just working with the legatos you’ve got


I'm pretty sure that's illegal in at least 14 countries.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 27, 2021)

Are people still getting mileage out of EDNA earth?


----------



## mussnig (Dec 27, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Are people still getting mileage out of EDNA earth?


Yep! But it's my first EDNA title (so before any Albion that I got etc.). Now that I think of it, I should maybe collect all of these in a Kontakt quickload folder with appropriate subfolders.

I like the sounds and patches a lot and also got Kinematic. Still, it usually takes me some time to find what I'm looking for. I didn't use the creator patches too much though. Usually, I just take a preset and make some adjustments depending on my use case.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 27, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Yep! But it's my first EDNA title (so before any Albion that I got etc.). Now that I think of it, I should maybe collect all of these in a Kontakt quickload folder with appropriate subfolders.
> 
> I like the sounds and patches a lot and also got Kinematic. Still, it usually takes me some time to find what I'm looking for. I didn't use the creator patches too much though. Usually, I just take a preset and make some adjustments depending on my use case.


Really like Edna earth a lot! I made a re organisation of the patches to follow the cartridge instead! I posted it in an earlier thread I made! Free to download for anyone! @easyrider









eDNA Earth patches organized [UNOFFICIAL]


Hello! I have in my spare time for a few weeks organized eDNA Earths library into "role" -> cartidges.




community.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## pawelmorytko (Dec 27, 2021)

AMBi said:


> After having it on my wishlist for about a year I finally got Chamber Strings!
> Admittedly I'm a bit split on some aspects so far (inconsistent legato and tuning) but the shorts are among some of the best and I'm happy to finally have a smaller ensemble since I've been searching for one for so long


Yep that was always my main issues with SCS, the legato and tuning, but the shorts are incredible, especially those Pizz, but the Spicc also always find their way into a track, usually blended with FS1/2.

Personally I treated myself to CDT as a Christmas present to myself which has been on my wishlist for a while. Played around with it on Christmas morning and loving how it sounds!


----------



## mussnig (Dec 27, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Really like Edna earth a lot! I made a re organisation of the patches to follow the cartridge instead! I posted it in an earlier thread I made! Free to download for anyone! @easyrider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 27, 2021)

Been really inspired lately by Alex Balls video on composing 50s music. He uses Chamber String alot in his demonstration. I don't have Chamber strings but someone wrote that NEO would work quite well (doesn'y have individuall sections though). Made a small blockharmony with the pizz patch to test it out! Some Saturation was added aswell as a littly drop on the highshelf. Tree mic and Ambient mic plus a small pinch of Close Ribbon mic! No reverb. just the Air hall from the Ambient. 

Due to the small size it works well with “divisi” writing I think


----------



## mussnig (Dec 27, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Been really inspired lately by Alex Balls video on composing 50s music. He uses Chamber String alot in his demonstration. I don't have Chamber strings but someone wrote that NEO would work quite well (doesn'y have individuall sections though). Made a small blockharmony with the pizz patch to test it out! Some Saturation was added aswell as a littly drop on the highshelf. Tree mic and Ambient mic plus a sparkly of Close Ribbon mic! No reverb. just the Air hall from the Ambient


Wow. I should use Neo more often.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 27, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Wow. I should use Neo more often.


It does work amazingly well with all the shorts! Haven’t tried with “sweeping” legato block harmony but I will try that later as well. Though NEO. Again, due to the small size it is great for divisi writing. Doesn’t sound cluttered. This was also just Strings A. Could blend with strings B for a thicker sound


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 27, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Just bought BHCT. 140Gb downloading now... can't wait!


Great library, one of my favourites. Some really great articulations and sounds in it.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 27, 2021)

Picked up the Symphonic Organ, and couldn’t be happier. Spitfire completely knocked it out of the park with this one!


----------



## AndreBoulard (Dec 27, 2021)

ag75 said:


> It’s endlessly inspiring. Get. It.


tundra has been coming up many times and saw the CDT ? what do you think sells the most in spitfire collections preferably for color tones and ready out of the box?


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 27, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Ha! Christian has AR1 and LABS in Kontakt (instead of Spitfire Player).
> I wish I could get those!


Not necessarily. I have all my SA libraries in one folder, including the ones for their player, and of course the subfolders for those also show up in the files tab of Kontakt.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 27, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Seems like the next Originals title ...


Yup, the blurring has just enough detail remaining to barely make out the "Originals" text. Can't figure out what the rest of it is though.


----------



## Mithnaur (Dec 28, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> You pretty much already own it, it’s CSS. SCS is a good layer, you might like it, or Soaring Strings specifically for legato (or Vista but I think there’s more sonic overlap between Vista/CSS).
> 
> Or Afflatus. But you might be happiest just working with the legatos you’ve got? Unless you want like, ostenatos… then check out Modern Scoring Strings/Sonokinetic libraries.


I'm not saying otherwise, you're right about CSS which for legato or as an extra layer (with BBCSO for example) is really great.

Let's just say that what I'm missing is a slightly lighter version of CSS, more intimate. And maybe less dry, with an AiR, Teldex or other kind of atmosphere.

But just because I like what I hear from SCS, I didn't want to jump in head first for the wrong reasons.
So I was able to listen to Vista and Soaring Strings and I must admit that the demos are very attractive (especially Soaring Strings).

As I said, the problem for me is often between legato and long notes. Sometimes I need more realistic speed-based polyphonic legato, or sustains with better connections.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 29, 2021)

Someone talk me out of BHCT at this price. I have BBCSO Pro and AROOF and HOD but am quite taken with the idea of adding something to the palette that is neither lush nor epic.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 29, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Someone talk me out of BHCT at this price. I have BBCSO Pro and AROOF and HOD but am quite taken with the idea of adding something to the palette that is neither lush nor epic.


Sorry. That's without a doubt my favorite Spitfire library and I have a lot of Spitfire stuff by now. So I can only talk you in, if you want me to 😁


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 29, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Sorry. That's without a doubt my favorite Spitfire library and I have a lot of Spitfire stuff by now. So I can only talk you in, if you want me to 😁


That's what I was afraid of/wanted to hear.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 29, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Someone talk me out of BHCT at this price. I have BBCSO Pro and AROOF and HOD but am quite taken with the idea of adding something to the palette that is neither lush nor epic.


I've talked my way out of BHCT on many occasions. And I still don't own it even though it remains on my extended wish list. I do it mostly by listening to the demos and walkthroughs and then looking over what I have and thinking about what it might add to my collection, and I can then come to the conclusion that it won't add much nor make anything I do much easier to accomplish. Then I find another library to buy in its stead.  It's been a great library for motivating other purchases!


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 29, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I bought bhct this week. Initial impressions are that, apart from some of the full orchestra FX , you could probably recreate nearly everything with bbcso pro in terms of orchestration, there's not too many "special" FX elsewhere. The sound is lovely, super dry, and you do get that instant Hitchcock vibe, but it definitely doesn't solely do that. . Some of the extended artics aren't as well built as they should be (high strings flautando is at -40db for some reason). An interesting patch is the trombone and timpani roll, the bones are quite dissonant, gives a really sinister sound. The brass can get pretty raucous, so that might complement bbcso and aroof well. Would advise watching Paul's very long walkthrough of everything before jumping on it, make sure you definitely want it. Some of the combined patches, you can effectively separate the two instruments by using the two close mics, where there's minimal cross bleed. Doesn't work for everything though, I guess it depends how the room was set up. I am happy with it so far, and it complements my CSS and soon to be CSB and CSW.


Thank you, that is most helpful! I am very excited to watch Paul's walk-through.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 29, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Someone talk me out of BHCT at this price. I have BBCSO Pro and AROOF and HOD but am quite taken with the idea of adding something to the palette that is neither lush nor epic.


There is nothing like it out there…


Did it help  (it is on my radar as well and I cannot afford it this time but someday it will be mine !)


----------



## GtrString (Dec 29, 2021)

For how long will the "Winter" sale go on, anyone knows?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 29, 2021)

GtrString said:


> For how long will the "Winter" sale go on, anyone knows?


DEC 31


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 29, 2021)

What will get more mileage for ambient music? Tundra with the Contemporary and British Drama Toolkits , Neo with the Drama toolkits , or Tundra , Neo , and the Drama toolkits all together. I can't decide if Neo is a necessity at the moment since I already have Loegria so I'm thinking I can wait on Neo.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 29, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> What will get more mileage for ambient music? Tundra with the Contemporary and British Drama Toolkits , Neo with the Drama toolkits , or Tundra , Neo , and the Drama toolkits all together. I can't decide if Neo is a necessity at the moment since I already have Loegria so I'm thinking I can wait on Neo.


if you don’t have it OACE might serve you better than Neo. Tundra is gorgeous but quite large compared to everything else you are looking at. HZS, also very large, covers some of the Tundra ground but broken into sections, and just generally a more comprehensive string section. Sunset Strings is another possibility, and I believe it’s still on sale.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Dec 29, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> if you don’t have it OACE might serve you better than Neo. Tundra is gorgeous but quite large compared to everything else you are looking at. HZS, also very large, covers some of the Tundra ground but broken into sections, and just generally a more comprehensive string section. Sunset Strings is another possibility, and I believe it’s still on sale.


+1 for OACE it is easily the most powerful SA library but doesn't always get the accolades it deserves.Another one you should consider for ambient music is Orchestral swarms


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 30, 2021)

Finally got Contemporary Drama Toolkit and Solo Violin added to my cart this morning. AROOF was tempting but I had to talk myself into not buying it as I don't really need it. So, no more Spitfire stuff for me for awhile until I see some new individual instruments for AR1 but I will eventually pick up Legendary Low Strings and Grand Brass in a few months.


----------



## Minsky (Dec 30, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> Was it, think their was one of the pianos as well wasn't there?


I can confirm that OA felt piano wasn't in the ton..I'd have snapped it up otherwise, I love it.


----------



## Minsky (Dec 30, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> AMBi, here's a little demo of every instrument group with a variety of options (shards, dopplers, pulses, and such). No real mixing, just a limiter added at the end. I don't know if this is any help; but Spitfire's demos tend to be very polished and well composed; so this might give a better sense of what you are getting for your own use.


Thank you, that was very helpful to me.


----------



## Minsky (Dec 30, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hi. I tried to do a quick demo of the patches for you and found that I had forgotten to click latch. As I did all of the keyswitching onscreen, none of it was recorded. Sorry, it's late and I'm too tired to try again but here is a little improvisation I did earlier today. I was mainly playing with the vocals, but both patches from the Nursery are in there too and can be clearly heard.
> 
> I like Solstice but not nearly as much as I'd like to. The sounds are amazing, but I want to have more control of the instruments and instrumentation than an ensemble library provides. They said that it was not a library for making folk music, but for otherwise non-folk composing with folk sounds. That's very true. You can't use these in folk music without it being a hybrid.


Maybe it's me(?) but I couldn't hear anything.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 30, 2021)

Minsky said:


> Maybe it's me(?) but I couldn't hear anything.



Nothing at all or just the relevant sounds? They don't come through as clearly on MP3 as they did in my DAW, but there are a couple of tracks. Bowed metal and tremolo.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 30, 2021)

Minsky said:


> Maybe it's me(?) but I couldn't hear anything.



If you are making a decision about buying Solstice and would like to hear something, let me know.


----------



## Minsky (Dec 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Is there some different meaning for hamper in Europe? Because in the US a hamper is a basket to put your dirty laundry in.


In the Uk / Europe a hamper is a (sometimes gift) basket of food and goodies. laundry over here goes into a laundry basket (*or is left on 'the' chair or on the floor).


----------



## Minsky (Dec 30, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Nothing at all or just the relevant sounds? They don't come through as clearly on MP3 as they did in my DAW, but there are a couple of tracks. Bowed metal and tremolo.


No.. it's my mistake .. a tech glitch... (my headphones got pulled out a bit on my laptop! :/. )


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 30, 2021)

Minsky said:


> No.. it's my mistake .. a tech glitch... (my headphones got pulled out a bit on my laptop! :/. )


At least it was easily fixed!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 30, 2021)

Minsky said:


> In the Uk / Europe a hamper is a (sometimes gift) basket of food and goodies. laundry over here goes into a laundry basket (*or is left on 'the' chair or on the floor).


I never leave my laundry on the floor. I keep it there. Completely different!


----------



## Minsky (Dec 30, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I'm at risk of not buying anything in this sale, yet again. What does this mean???


As it was once said 'If a man is tried of London, he is tired of life" .. so it goes (*being Spitfire Albion).."If a man is tired of Spitfire Albion...."


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 30, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Also, check out the full articulations list on pages 22 & 23 of the manual, there's actually maybe some more FX that I haven't found yet (there's so much buried in the Extended Articulations section - only about a quarter of the library is presented from the main instruments when you first open the library.) https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.n...BernardHerrmannComposerToolkit_UserManual.pdf


Many thanks, though I have concluded that for now I should not buy it and instead work more on using the libraries I already have to their best effect. (I know, this is enough to get me banned from the forum.)


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 30, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Many thanks, though I have concluded that for now I should not buy it and instead work more on using the libraries I already have to their best effect. (I know, this is enough to get me banned from the forum.)


At least '_hampered_' a bit !


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 30, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I know, this is enough to get me banned from the forum.)


Naa you won’t get banned for that but everybody will put you on ignore 😉


----------



## mussnig (Dec 30, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Many thanks, though I have concluded that for now I should not buy it and instead work more on using the libraries I already have to their best effect. (I know, this is enough to get me banned from the forum.)


But, but, but 😲 ... once you've got BHCT, you will use your other libraries sooooo much better. I'm sure of it 😉


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Many thanks, though I have concluded that for now I should not buy it and instead work more on using the libraries I already have to their best effect. (I know, this is enough to get me banned from the forum.)


Defo get BHCT….it’s a must buy and when blended with other libraries it can add an edginess that makes you sound like a fooking genius! ❤️


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

mussnig said:


> But, but, but 😲 ... once you've got BHCT, you will use your other libraries sooooo much better. I'm sure of it 😉


Seriously …he should NOT FOOK THIS UP….nothing sounds like it….it’s not just another string library…I won’t sleep tonight now…😢


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 31, 2021)

Don't believe the hype, BHCT is OK'ish at best, better things out there for the money.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 31, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Don't believe the hype, BHCT is OK'ish at best, better things out there for the money.


I personally really like BHCT. Great library and you get a lot of patches that all sound great.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2021)

Any new (or old) owners of Symphonic Organ have some thoughts to share about it? I'm still on the fence with Paul's hamper, with Symphonic Organ and Andy Findon Kit Bag for $174 since I already own EWC. The less than normal discount for the Christmas (now Winter) hampers is causing me to hesitate. I only have a small interest in the Kit Bag, but for $24 more than Symphonic Organ on its own, it'd be pointless not to get it.

If the hampers were 65% off like last year, or even 60% off, I would have gotten it immediately @ $122–$140.

I'm actually considering passing on the sale completely, and waiting to see if Symphonic Organ gets included in one of the spring sale bundles, and if not, just picking it up by itself for 40% off / $150.

Only 17 pages in this thread seems to say that people aren't all that excited by this year's offerings.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 31, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> I personally really like BHCT. Great library and you get a lot of patches that all sound great.


You're not helping the guy.................


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 31, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I so want Symphonic Strings. Send me some money someone!


Symphonic Strings is very good. It still has probably one of my favourite string tone, although it is a bit too wet for my tastes now and I'm someone that prefers drier libraries, not too wet, but not too dry haha. I got it in that glitch sale


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 31, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> In Christian's 50% off sale recently? I got Chamber Strings Pro - I just love that library


I got it in an last early access sale a while back around june time, their was a glitch that made it cheaper. I paid £251 for the standard version of it. SCS is very nice, one of my favourite string libraries.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> I got it in an last early access sale a while back around june time, their was a glitch that made it cheaper. I paid £251 for the standard version of it. SCS is very nice, one of my favourite string libraries.


Yeah, that was a crazy deal. I thought I got a great deal on SSS when I picked up the Justin Hurwitz bundle in last year's summer sale with SSO + Harp for $898 (my first sample library purchase). SSS was $319 of that.

Technically $319 is even less than £251, but not having to pay VAT means that people from the US who got the glitch price for SSS paid around $290 I think.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I so want Symphonic Strings. Send me some money someone!


Do you own Symphonic Brass and Symphonic Woodwinds? If so, it's cheaper to get SSS by completing the "base" SSO bundle which is permanently set to 50% off.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 31, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Yeah, that was a crazy deal. I thought I got a great deal on SSS when I picked up the Justin Hurwitz bundle in last year's summer sale with SSO + Harp for $898 (my first sample library purchase). SSS was $319 of that.
> 
> Technically $319 is even less than £251, but not having to pay VAT means that people from the US who got the glitch price for SSS paid around $290 I think.


I could not resist it at that, was a bit of an impulse buy at the time but I don't think it has been that low before. Yeah in $ it would have been even cheaper.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 31, 2021)

Is anyone/everyone enjoying the ARO woodwinds expansions?

Wondrous Flutes
Vibrant Reeds
Sparkling Woodwinds

…trying to decide if it’s “worth” (to me) completing the bundle. I’m most interested in the woodwinds as a decision point.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 31, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Is anyone/everyone enjoying the ARO woodwinds expansions?
> 
> Wondrous Flutes
> Vibrant Reeds
> ...


I quite like the mordents in Wondrous Flutes. Haven’t found a place for Sparkling Woodwinds yet, and still waiting for the need to buy Vibrant Reeds


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> I could not resist it at that, was a bit of an impulse buy at the time but I don't think it has been that low before. Yeah in $ it would have been even cheaper.


That was definitely the lowest it has ever been. I was able to snag EWC for $274 due to a pricing glitch too, during the 2020 Black Friday sale. The "correct" price in the sale bundle was 46% off, but the glitch priced it at 46% of the full price (a 54% discount). That one was fixed pretty quickly, but a few others here were also able to take advantage of it too.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 31, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Any new (or old) owners of Symphonic Organ have some thoughts to share about it? I'm still on the fence with Paul's hamper, with Symphonic Organ and Andy Findon Kit Bag for $174 since I already own EWC. The less than normal discount for the Christmas (now Winter) hampers is causing me to hesitate. I only have a small interest in the Kit Bag, but for $24 more than Symphonic Organ on its own, it'd be pointless not to get it.
> 
> If the hampers were 65% off like last year, or even 60% off, I would have gotten it immediately @ $122–$140.
> 
> ...


Just got Paul's Hamper, the kitbag is ok at best, and the Organ sounds pretty great. However I was playing through the warp patch and there was an insanely loud +20db noise when I switched to one of the snapshots, and it happens everytime  Don't know if its just on my side though


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 31, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Indeed, the tone is magical IMO. But yes, it is wet
> 
> Which string libraries do you prefer now? I'm curious


The main string libraries that I use currently use are CSS and SCS pro, I do also quite like the string in BBCSO. I normally use CSS to balance things in a template and for it's shorts.

But indeed the tone of SSS is very nice, I just find that sometimes it's a little too wet for my taste and find it can muddy up a mix quite fast.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 31, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Is anyone/everyone enjoying the ARO woodwinds expansions?
> 
> Wondrous Flutes
> Vibrant Reeds
> ...


I only have sparkling woodwinds, which is very meh. Generally I use the regular WW patch in AROOF because the legato of SW is very range limited and not especially effective. Also the glock is annoying, even if you can turn it off.

From the walkthroughs, the other two appear much more useful, and I haven't picked them up yet (or any of the other expansions except Legendary Lows), only because I haven't yet an occasion that calls for them.


----------



## Jotto (Dec 31, 2021)

Didnt buy anything. Feels great. Time to use what i have.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 31, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> if you don’t have it OACE might serve you better than Neo. Tundra is gorgeous but quite large compared to everything else you are looking at. HZS, also very large, covers some of the Tundra ground but broken into sections, and just generally a more comprehensive string section. Sunset Strings is another possibility, and I believe it’s still on sale.


Thank you for the info. After doing some video watching , I've decided to not get any more Albions and going with the Contemporary Drama Toolkit and either LCO Textures or OACE. I haven't bought a Spitifre Library in over a year and am just discovering some of these libraries now.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 31, 2021)

So I did it. I pulled the trigger on Spitfire Chamber Strings (not pro). I'm very conservative with my music $$, but decided this was the best compromise for my needs. I was torn between Syncron Elite Strings, SCS, and some other possibilities. I know she's not perfect (no one is), but I'm taking SCS to the dance.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> So I did it. I pulled the trigger on Spitfire Chamber Strings (not pro). I'm very conservative with my music $$, but decided this was the best compromise for my needs. I was torn between Syncron Elite Strings, SCS, and some other possibilities. I know she's not perfect (no one is), but I'm taking SCS to the dance.


Good choice. SCS really is a great library!


paulmatthew said:


> Thank you for the info. After doing some video watching , I've decided to not get any more Albions and going with the Contemporary Drama Toolkit and either LCO Textures or OACE. I haven't bought a Spitifre Library in over a year and am just discovering some of these libraries now.


With CDT I'd go for OACE over LCO Textures. Both are great, but I think CDT + OACE covers more ground than CDT + LCOT.

Also, if you already own Albion One and Solo Strings, the cheapest way to get OACE is by completing the Scoring Essentials bundle (46% discount, should be around $160).


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2021)

So I went ahead and got the hamper with Symphonic Organ and Andy Findon Kit Bag for $174. I'm not going to download it for a few days, would really like to see some more reviews and third-party demos, but there doesn't seem to be that many.


----------



## Zamenhof (Dec 31, 2021)

I got the hamper to get the *Whitacre Choir*. I’ve been on the fence for quite a while but really need an AIR Lyndhurst choir. The *Andy Findon* flutes were a nice bonus but the library feels a bit dated. I hope the contrabass flute will work in my Mandalorian mockup. I also upgraded my *Chamber Strings to Pro*. I didn’t really need the extra mic positions right now, but it’s my favorite library so why not get the full experience?


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 31, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Good choice. SCS really is a great library!
> 
> With CDT I'd go for OACE over LCO Textures. Both are great, but I think CDT + OACE covers more ground than CDT + LCOT.
> 
> Also, if you already own Albion One and Solo Strings, the cheapest way to get OACE is by completing the Scoring Essentials bundle (46% discount, should be around $160).


I did end up going with OACE and the Contemporary Drama Toolkit. The waves are what sold me on the OACE. Very lush string textures.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> I did end up going with OACE and the Contemporary Drama Toolkit. The waves are what sold me on the OACE. Very lush string textures.


The waves are awesome! Try layering them with the LABS Arctic Swells. They also layer quite nice with some of the Tundra strings.

I also like making patches where a softer velocity plays a normale wave, and harder keypresses play a vibrato wave.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 31, 2021)

I feel like I’ve asked this before but does OACE have good stuff for “tension”? All the demos seem peaceful. I’m thinking tv underscore.


----------



## ModalRealist (Dec 31, 2021)

I’ve been pondering my setup over Xmas and debating where to take it. I ended up coming full circle to the realisation I had back in 2013(!) that no sample dev makes sounds that I personally enjoy more than some of Spitfire’s libraries. It’s been fascinating listening really, really hard over the last few weeks to many walkthroughs and demos from many devs, listening not for musicality of composition or technical excellence or even breadth of possible articulation, but just for something that speaks to my ear, musically.

I think it’s easy for us to get caught up in abstractions with samples: how many RR, what mics, what artics, etc etc, and ignore the truth that samples are music recordings - if nascent, cellular ones. Nothing matters more, therefore, than whether a given library sounds to one’s own ear to be musical. Because that will ultimately let you make music.

It’s been a bitter pill to swallow, but I’ve had to admit to myself that I just don’t love the sound of my extensive Orchestral Tools libraries. They are amazing libraries, and if I was skilled at mixing, I could probably make a sound I really enjoyed from them. But I am not that good at that stuff, and I just don’t enjoy the out if the box noise enough.

I realised I actually prefer the sound of my original Hollywood Orchestra Gold.

Anyway, after a great amount of reflection, I had to admit to myself that Spitfire’s Air Lyndhurst recordings rock my ears. So much so that I listen to a playlist of my favourite demos just for the joy of the recording! (Also, lovely compositions.) There’s no other dev that does that for me, even though there are many demos which I enjoy for the composition and sound.

Thus I’ve bitten the bullet and hooked up with the full SSO: SCS and SSS and all. I think they’ll fit very well with the Spitfire Percussion I bought 8 years ago to go with Hollywood Orchestra…! And my treasured copy of Loegria… the lost Spitfire library…!


----------



## iwritemusic (Dec 31, 2021)

With minutes to spare I picked up Albion One, and am happy to have done so!

Incidentally as a lifelong organist and pipe organ tech, there's Hauptwerk and there's everything else, although there's no substitute for the real deal of course!

Edit: Here's Hauptwerk with a free library from Piotr Grabowski (please excuse the watermarks):



Nathan


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 31, 2021)

I caved and bought something. Marimba Swarm and HZ Perc Upgrade.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 31, 2021)

I caved and bought something. BHCT.

Maybe it has the rough and tough woodwinds I've been seeking. And a whole lot more.


----------



## carlc (Dec 31, 2021)

Zamenhof said:


> I got the hamper to get the *Whitacre Choir*. I’ve been on the fence for quite a while but really need an AIR Lyndhurst choir.


I have been considering EWC for quite some time for softer less epic music. It seems like it would be well-suited. The other hamper contents didn't excite me, and EWC was $359 on its own (as it has been before) so I decided to wait. Once you have a chance to try it out I would be interested to hear your opinion on it and how it compares to other choir libraries you have used.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 31, 2021)

I upgraded my hz percussion. Was really on the fence on BHTC and still am! Next sale maybe! Let me know if you enjoy it @Soundbed


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 1, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> I upgraded my hz percussion. Was really on the fence on BHTC and still am! Next sale maybe! Let me know if you enjoy it @Soundbed


I don't own it myself, but BHCT is very highly-regarded around here.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 1, 2022)

AMBi said:


> After having it on my wishlist for about a year I finally got Chamber Strings!
> Admittedly I'm a bit split on some aspects so far (inconsistent legato and tuning) but the shorts are among some of the best and I'm happy to finally have a smaller ensemble since I've been searching for one for so long


I'd love to hear more of your impressions since I'm also planning on getting it.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 1, 2022)

Does anyone else have thoughts on Symphonic Organ? I bought it at the end of the sale through the hamper, but I haven't downloaded it yet. I really would like to hear more people's thoughts and third-party demos before "finalizing" my purchase by downloading it.

I was hoping for 65% off for the hampers like last year, which would have meant paying $121 for it and Andy Findon Kit Bag instead of $174, so I'm on the fence about keeping it.


----------



## pranic (Jan 1, 2022)

I hadn't expected to buy it, but picked up their Steel Drum library for $59. I actually found their EDNA presets to have a few really usable sound design and percussion presets that I hadn't expected.
Took this sale opportunity to pick up the pair of LCO Strings/Textures and finally grabbed Orbis. All in all, I ended the year very satisfied with my virtual instruments, and have been working on a new template to make sure I find all the great patches. I ended up bringing in at least 3 Phobos synth patches this time around, too!


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 1, 2022)

What i got (Spitfire called me sonically during the sale):

*Symphony series 
(orchestra with that movie sound in essence)*
Chamber Strings pro (part of the sso cs pro bundle)
Symphonic Brass pro (part of the sso cs pro bundle)
Symphonic Woodwinds pro (part of the sso cs pro bundle)
Masse (part of the sso cs pro bundle)
Symphonic Strings pro (as an extra in the symphony series)

*Studio series 
(bought today, the final hours of the sale: wanted also a bit more confined orchestra)*
Studio Strings pro (part of studio orchestra pro bundle)
Studio Brass pro (part of studio orchestra pro bundle)
Studio Woodwinds pro (part of studio orchestra pro bundle)

*Additional orchestral*
Harp (needed a harp recorded in air studios)
Solo Violin (needed a solo violin recorded in air studios)
Solo Cello (needed a solo cello recorded in air studios)
Hans Zimmer Piano (needed a piano recorded in air studios)

*Synths/pads/percussion*
Phobos
Hammers
eDNA Earth
Contemporary Drama Toolkit

......I also got the signature grand, but that's not from Spitfire, so offtopic


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jan 1, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> What i got (Spitfire called me sonically during the sale):
> 
> *Symphony series*
> Chamber Strings pro (part of the sso cs pro bundle)
> ...


Damn that is a serious lineup you got now! You don’t really need anything else now  Edna earth is amazing! I made a different custom folder structure for it if you are interested! Helps to sort through the vast amount of content!









eDNA Earth patches organized [UNOFFICIAL]


Hello! I have in my spare time for a few weeks organized eDNA Earths library into "role" -> cartidges.




community.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 1, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Damn that is a serious lineup you got now! You don’t really need anything else now  Edna earth is amazing! I made a different custom folder structure for it if you are interested! Helps to sort through the vast amount of content!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, i shall look into it


----------



## modularg2 (Jan 1, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I caved and bought something. BHCT.
> 
> Maybe it has the rough and tough woodwinds I've been seeking. And a whole lot more.


Same choice


----------



## easyrider (Jan 1, 2022)

Site back to Normal.

Congrats if you resisted….


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 1, 2022)

SCS is everything I hoped it would be. Just the string sound I was looking for.


----------



## dozicusmaximus (Jan 1, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Site back to Normal.
> 
> Congrats if you resisted….


Not sure how, but I did resist.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 1, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> SCS is everything I hoped it would be. Just the string sound I was looking for.


Let me know if you like the legatos


----------



## easyrider (Jan 1, 2022)

I completed the Albion collection with Iceni and Uist….couldn’t resist at £198 each.

Plus I don’t have anything like them in my other libraries.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 1, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Let me know if you like the legatos


TBH, I'm probably not the guy you want to ask about that because I'm not that sophisticated nor picky when it comes to string library legatos. I'm using it for pop and corporate stuff and my requirements for longs and legatos are not super demanding. That said, the long notes sound absolutely beautiful to my ears.

I was primarily interested in the shorts. I wanted a good variety of smooth sounding shorts. SCS absolutely did not disappoint!


----------



## from_theashes (Jan 1, 2022)

ModalRealist said:


> I’ve been pondering my setup over Xmas and debating where to take it. I ended up coming full circle to the realisation I had back in 2013(!) that no sample dev makes sounds that I personally enjoy more than some of Spitfire’s libraries. It’s been fascinating listening really, really hard over the last few weeks to many walkthroughs and demos from many devs, listening not for musicality of composition or technical excellence or even breadth of possible articulation, but just for something that speaks to my ear, musically.
> 
> I think it’s easy for us to get caught up in abstractions with samples: how many RR, what mics, what artics, etc etc, and ignore the truth that samples are music recordings - if nascent, cellular ones. Nothing matters more, therefore, than whether a given library sounds to one’s own ear to be musical. Because that will ultimately let you make music.
> 
> ...


Yep, that’s what I figured in this Spitfire sale: I really really like the sound of Air Lyndhurst and enjoy every library recorded in there, that I have: Neo, One, Solo Strings and my newest addition SCS. Great sound and playability!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 1, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> TBH, I'm probably not the guy you want to ask about that because I'm not that sophisticated nor picky when it comes to string library legatos. I'm using it for pop and corporate stuff and my requirements for longs and legatos are not super demanding. That said, the long notes sound absolutely beautiful to my ears.
> 
> I was primarily interested in the shorts. I wanted a good variety of smooth sounding shorts. SCS absolutely did not disappoint!


Thanks! I'm also in the pop realm but I do need good legatos/runs.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 1, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Site back to Normal.
> 
> Congrats if you resisted….


I made it through both BF and the Holiday sale without buying anything from SF. This is the first time in years I managed that. But that’s mostly I think because I already have so much of their stuff.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 1, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I made it through both BF and the Holiday sale without buying anything from SF. This is the first time in years I managed that. But that’s mostly I think because I already have so much of their stuff.


I’m getting that way…not a lot left I really want or need…Christmas hampers and the Ton this year was lack lustre imo even BF I did t buy anything as new the Christmas sale would enable me to get the last Albions for cheaper.

I might buy EDNA Earth at some point…. It that’s about it…


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 1, 2022)

I unfortunately couldn't get SCS this time, the only Spitfire library that I want. But hopefully next time it's 40% off. Do we know if next summer it'll be on sale?


----------



## milford59 (Jan 1, 2022)

Christian called me last evening to check whether my internet connection was down as he hadn’t received my order for Albion One….. I told him that all was well and I would be ordering it very soon…..and I did…. Now I have to start making some music instead of looking at new libraries !!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 1, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I unfortunately couldn't get SCS this time, the only Spitfire library that I want. But hopefully next time it's 40% off. Do we know if next summer it'll be on sale?


This May they’ll have their Spring Sale and who knows it may be “discounted library of the month” before that. Before you know it, there’s another 40% off sale.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 1, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I’m getting that way…not a lot left I really want or need…Christmas hampers and the Ton this year was lack lustre imo even BF I did t buy anything as new the Christmas sale would enable me to get the last Albions for cheaper.
> 
> I might buy EDNA Earth at some point…. It that’s about it…


There are a few new items like Hammers and AR2 I’m considering later. But I also bought things like Solstice on release. And once AR1 modular starts coming out there will be plenty.

I have EDNA and like Uist find it to be an organizational mess. The old cartridge system wasn’t really better (it was just different) and other EDNA libraries like the Albion steam bands are similar messes. Though to be honest it’s rare to find a Kontak-based synth whose patch organization isn’t a mess.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 1, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I unfortunately couldn't get SCS this time, the only Spitfire library that I want. But hopefully next time it's 40% off. Do we know if next summer it'll be on sale?


Apex Sale will be in March a one off flash sale

Apex 2019 was Spitfire Chamber Strings 50% off
Apex 2020 was Studio Strings Core and Pro 50% off


The next big SF sale is the spring sale…


----------



## jazzman7 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hard to believe it, but I have been Gassed out from all the sales. I am still considering AR2. If I get that, I might pick up Mrs Mills piano or Jangle box. I'm just not interested in the Air studio stuff. The only distinctive room sound I have gone for was AROOF. Couldn't resist that one!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 1, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Hard to believe it, but I have been Gassed out from all the sales. I am still considering AR2. If I get that, I might pick up Mrs Mills piano or Jangle box. I'm just not interested in the Air studio stuff. The only distinctive room sound I have gone for was AROOF. Couldn't resist that one!


I withdrew from BF sales and didn’t buy one thing from any developer…

I was poised for Albion collection at 50% off…

I got all the originals at 40% off using EDU For £17.40 each 👍


----------



## jazzman7 (Jan 1, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I withdrew from BF sales and didn’t buy one thing from any developer…
> 
> I was poised for Albion collection at 50% off…
> 
> I got all the originals at 40% off using EDU For £17.40 each 👍


Makes me want to enroll in something! Great deal!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 1, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Apex Sale will be in March a one off flash sale
> 
> Apex 2019 was Spitfire Chamber Strings 50% off
> Apex 2020 was Studio Strings Core and Pro 50% off
> ...



Thanks! Hopefully spring then 🤞🏻


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jan 1, 2022)

Thunderbolt sale also in February right? Usually a flash sale


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 1, 2022)

carlc said:


> I have been considering EWC for quite some time for softer less epic music. It seems like it would be well-suited. The other hamper contents didn't excite me, and EWC was $359 on its own (as it has been before) so I decided to wait. Once you have a chance to try it out I would be interested to hear your opinion on it and how it compares to other choir libraries you have used.


I was going to get the 8Dio Choirs and then I got EWC instead
Mesmerising Choir right there...

Love Whitacre's Choirs
Need to use them on something very special some day!

IMPORTANT:
I must clarify that I got EWC last year... so I dodged Spitfire this year!!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 1, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> What i got (Spitfire called me sonically during the sale):
> 
> *Symphony series
> (orchestra with that movie sound in essence)*
> ...


Did you re-mortgage for this? 

Or just save throughout the year...


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 1, 2022)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Did you re-mortgage for this?
> 
> Or just save throughout the year...


haha, no saved up


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 1, 2022)

Ah, the joys of starting a new year with your Spitfire library count being a multiple of four, so you have a full row at the bottom of the app...


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 1, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> I upgraded my hz percussion. Was really on the fence on BHTC and still am! Next sale maybe! Let me know if you enjoy it @Soundbed





modularg2 said:


> Same choice





Justin L. Franks said:


> I don't own it myself, but BHCT is very highly-regarded around here.





liquidlino said:


> Hey, one tiny bit of help for BHCT - print out the articulation list from the manual - some of the sounds are buried variously in extended techniques, individual articulations, other patches and legato techniques. For instance, under Individual Articulations/percussion there is several sounds (such as lion roar) that you can't get to any other way.





liquidlino said:


> Nice! That's what I bought. And I haven't even completed my main orchestra yet (which I'm still debating, do I finish CS by buying CSB and CSW, or do I buy HOOPUS that just went back on for $419 at JRR shop?...) What's your impressions on BHCT so far, or is it still downloading? I love it so far, it's so different from normal symphonic orchestra, but without sounding weird.


@liquidlino I actually just posted two videos; BHCT and Opus woodwinds with a fix. 

Here’s my Spitfire video, I’ll look for the lion roars … I stared at the buried patch lists but did not notice where it would be. So I will have to check the manual/patch list like you say. 

Spitfire Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit — No Talking 1st Playthrough


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jan 1, 2022)

Is there a way to adjust the sensitivity of the legato performance? I have a hard time triggering finger legato only.
edited: Seem to be getting the hang of it now but it's too easy to trigger portamentos.


----------



## Futchibon (Jan 1, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> @liquidlino I actually just posted two videos; BHCT and Opus woodwinds with a fix.
> 
> Here’s my Spitfire video, I’ll look for the lion roars … I stared at the buried patch lists but did not notice where it would be. So I will have to check the manual/patch list like you say.
> 
> Spitfire Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit — No Talking 1st Playthrough



Great library, constantly inspiring!


----------



## CATDAD (Jan 1, 2022)

Went for OACE this year, been eyeing it for awhile but it was tough to prioritize above other stuff before. Now some more accessory libraries are exactly what I’m looking for, and what an accessory it is! 

Absolutely beautiful and practical textural swells. Spitfire has been hit and miss for me, but OACE is absolutely a hit!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 2, 2022)

Next up, Albion Colossus. It's gonna be big and exciting.


----------



## Instrugramm (Jan 2, 2022)

I ended up getting Abbey Road Two and got good use of the strings in this little mock-up.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 2, 2022)

CATDAD said:


> Went for OACE this year, been eyeing it for awhile but it was tough to prioritize above other stuff before. Now some more accessory libraries are exactly what I’m looking for, and what an accessory it is!
> 
> Absolutely beautiful and practical textural swells. Spitfire has been hit and miss for me, but OACE is absolutely a hit!


OACE is by far one of Spitfire's best libraries. I already said it earlier in the thread after someone else mentioned they got it, but try layering the OACE waves with the LABS Arctic Swells. It's a simply gorgeous string swell pad thing.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Jan 2, 2022)

Instrugramm said:


> I ended up getting Abbey Road Two and got good use of the strings in this little mock-up.



Very nice! Is this Pro or Core? What are the other string libs that enter later?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 2, 2022)

Instrugramm said:


> I ended up getting Abbey Road Two and got good use of the strings in this little mock-up.



Very nice, I'm just going have to wait later in the year to get. Part of that melody reminded me of Mass Effect.


----------



## Kevin63101 (Jan 2, 2022)

Grabbed Mandolin Swarm and Marimba Swarm on last day of sale. Been looking at them for a long time. A little pricey for a handful patches ... but they sound wonderful and hopefully are useful. The 2 libraries layer together well too.


----------



## Instrugramm (Jan 2, 2022)

Trevor Meier said:


> Very nice! Is this Pro or Core? What are the other string libs that enter later?


Thx, it's Core, the ostinati are from ARK 5, the main melody and larger pizzicati are from performance samples libs although I mainly chose those because my BBC PRO template wouldn't work wih my Topping A90 ( I don't have a dedicated audio interface currently, so I'm limited in my track numbers/ cpu load ) and I only did a quick mix/master.

Truth be told if you get Solstice (intimate shorts) and BBC (great for lush legato and runs) there's not much in it but AR2/ARK 5 are nice additions.
At this point in time we're spoilt for great libraries.


----------



## CATDAD (Jan 2, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> OACE is by far one of Spitfire's best libraries. I already said it earlier in the thread after someone else mentioned they got it, but try layering the OACE waves with the LABS Arctic Swells. It's a simply gorgeous string swell pad thing.


That's a great tip, thanks!

I would like to contribute further by suggesting also layering the Aperture Strings "Refractions" patches if you happen to have those kicking around. Perhaps all three: OACE in full stereo, and the other two panned to each side!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 2, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Had no clue Solstice had 8 bit sound fx!


Lol what is this?


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 2, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Lol what is this?


Haha! It’s just a patch in Solstice (that obviously sounds nothing like that), but I assigned the tune knob on the GUI to one of the sliders on my midi controller and just went kinda nuts with it.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Jan 2, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> What i got (Spitfire called me sonically during the sale):
> 
> *Symphony series
> (orchestra with that movie sound in essence)*
> ...


Wowee


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Jan 2, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> OACE is by far one of Spitfire's best libraries. I already said it earlier in the thread after someone else mentioned they got it, but try layering the OACE waves with the LABS Arctic Swells. It's a simply gorgeous string swell pad thing.


Never tried this but surely will now


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 2, 2022)

Came very close to buying the Eric W Choir...but then I didn't. Maybe next big sale.


----------



## iwritemusic (Jan 3, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Does anyone else have thoughts on Symphonic Organ?


This is written with no intent to disrespect SA, I think their libraries are fantastic.

Because pipe organs do not give you articulation control, attack and release are literally everything you have. It's a binary instrument.

The SO and UC libraries really struggle with the releases especially, and without a solid release, the next attack is in trouble, and so on down the line. The attacks are a bit off as well.

Also, one of the oldest sayings in the organ business is "the most important stop in the organ is the room." With SO and UC I'm not hearing the characteristic natural acoustic blend between stops.

So frankly both libraries don't really capture the two most critical aspects of the pipe organ. Maybe for film scoring these work great, but for me it's odd to hear an organ squished into an Epic mix or something like that.

Organ people are picky, and some won't even touch an electronic (they call digital organs "toasters"), but when they want to practice at home HW is pretty much universal unless they can afford an Allen/Rodgers/etc. ..

Nathan


----------



## pranic (Jan 3, 2022)

iwritemusic said:


> Organ people are picky, and some won't even touch an electronic (they call digital organs "toasters"), but when they want to practice at home HW is pretty much universal unless they can afford an Allen/Rodgers/etc. ..


I don't doubt that organists are picky. I grew up in the same town where this musician (Xaver Varnus)
bought a church just for a practice space.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 3, 2022)

iwritemusic said:


> Because pipe organs do not give you articulation control, attack and release are literally everything you have. It's a binary instrument.
> 
> The SO and UC libraries really struggle with the releases especially, and without a solid release, the next attack is in trouble, and so on down the line. The attacks are a bit off as well.
> 
> ...


I'm a pianist, definitely not an organist. I want to use the organ similar to some of the ways used in the Interstellar score, but nowhere near as towards the forefront. 

Things like using the "lighter" sounds for repetitive motion and sometimes pads, and an occasional "more intense" blast in the lower registers to accentuate low brass and woodwinds. Stuff like that.

Definitely never in isolation, and never the main focus.

How do you think SO would work for that?


----------



## iwritemusic (Jan 3, 2022)

pranic said:


> I don't doubt that organists are picky. I grew up in the same town where this musician (Xaver Varnus)
> bought a church just for a practice space.



I was watching a masterclass (YT) on improvisation yesterday put on by one of the AGO (American Guild of Organists) chapters and saw the comments were turned off. Yep, that's about right, lol.

Nathan


Justin L. Franks said:


> I'm a pianist, definitely not an organist. I want to use the organ similar to some of the ways used in the Interstellar score, but nowhere near as towards the forefront.
> 
> Things like using the "lighter" sounds for repetitive motion and sometimes pads, and an occasional "more intense" blast in the lower registers to accentuate low brass and woodwinds. Stuff like that.
> 
> ...





Justin L. Franks said:


> I'm a pianist, definitely not an organist. I want to use the organ similar to some of the ways used in the Interstellar score, but nowhere near as towards the forefront.
> 
> Things like using the "lighter" sounds for repetitive motion and sometimes pads, and an occasional "more intense" blast in the lower registers to accentuate low brass and woodwinds. Stuff like that.
> 
> ...





Justin L. Franks said:


> I'm a pianist, definitely not an organist. I want to use the organ similar to some of the ways used in the Interstellar score, but nowhere near as towards the forefront.
> 
> Things like using the "lighter" sounds for repetitive motion and sometimes pads, and an occasional "more intense" blast in the lower registers to accentuate low brass and woodwinds. Stuff like that.
> 
> ...


For pads and legato you won't even notice an issue. Where you will notice it is with detatched passages, like say a baroque style arpeggio, or with big single crashing chords.

The fade-out on the close mic seems to be most of the issue, so sticking to the other two would be helpful, and maybe if you layer the close mic in with a gate to cut the notes off and then run everything through a good verb you'll be fine.

I think if SA went back and added aftertouch samples it would make a vast improvement.

Nathan


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 3, 2022)

Have you adjusted the release timing in the GUI or with automation? It seems to be a common issue that people complain that SA releases aren‘t quite right for certain situations but they do provide a level of control over that.

I don’t have the organ but with other instruments that people complain about I‘ve found the release automation does fix most of the perceived issues.


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi everyone, I don't want to be a downer, but my credit card got stolen after making a purchase from Spitfire during their sale. It was the only purchase I made recently, so I don't think there's anywhere else it could have happened.

Early this morning there were a lot of purchases from overseas being attempted. My bank caught it thankfully, so I'm all good, but if you bought something recently please keep a look out just in case.


----------



## iwritemusic (Jan 3, 2022)

Yellowdog said:


> Hi everyone, I don't want to be a downer, but my credit card got stolen after making a purchase from Spitfire during their sale. It was the only purchase I made recently, so I don't think there's anywhere else it could have happened.
> 
> Early this morning there were a lot of purchases from overseas being attempted. My bank caught it thankfully, so I'm all good, but if you bought something recently please keep a look out just in case.


Very sorry to hear that and thanks for the tip! Did you go through PayPal or direct with your card?


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 3, 2022)

iwritemusic said:


> Very sorry to hear that and thanks for the tip! Did you go through PayPal or direct with your card?


Direct with credit card, which I assume was the issue. Next time I'll be using PayPal for sure.


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 3, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Hang on, so you created a brand new account on vi control just to post this scare story about spitfire?


No, I'm a beginner and joined a bit ago after learning about the site. I'm not trying to scare anyone about Spitfire, I've bought numerous things over the past year without issue. I doubt it even has anything to do with them. Issues like this are usually with whatever third party is handling the transaction.

Just wanted to give people a heads up.


----------



## iwritemusic (Jan 3, 2022)

Yellowdog said:


> No, I'm a beginner and joined a bit ago after learning about the site. I'm not trying to scare anyone about Spitfire, I've bought numerous things over the past year without issue. I doubt it even has anything to do with them. Issues like this are usually with whatever third party is handling the transaction.
> 
> Just wanted to give people a heads up.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 3, 2022)

iwritemusic said:


> For pads and legato you won't even notice an issue. Where you will notice it is with detatched passages, like say a baroque style arpeggio, or with big single crashing chords.
> 
> The fade-out on the close mic seems to be most of the issue, so sticking to the other two would be helpful, and maybe if you layer the close mic in with a gate to cut the notes off and then run everything through a good verb you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nathan!

I'm definitely leaning towards going ahead and downloading it. Probably going to give it another day or so, to see if anyone else has any thoughts about Symphonic Organ.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 3, 2022)

Yellowdog said:


> Hi everyone, I don't want to be a downer, but my credit card got stolen after making a purchase from Spitfire during their sale. It was the only purchase I made recently, so I don't think there's anywhere else it could have happened.
> 
> Early this morning there were a lot of purchases from overseas being attempted. My bank caught it thankfully, so I'm all good, but if you bought something recently please keep a look out just in case.


Yup. Had the same thing happen after the Black Friday sale with mine and Spitfire was the only purchase made on that card. Thankfully the thief only tried to make a $1.00 authorization on OnlyFans.


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 3, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Yup. Had the same thing happen after the Black Friday sale with mine and Spitfire was the only purchase made on that card. Thankfully the thief only tried to make a $1.00 authorization on OnlyFans.


Same thing for me, there were like 20 attempts to buy stuff on OnlyFans....lol


----------



## Randolph (Jan 3, 2022)

Spitfire is a victim in this too. Gateway theft is becoming more common - even with major processors. Every business contracts out to one or several (Stripe and Paypal are among the most popular), and have very little say in how transactions are handled. Plus the gateways don't notify you if they mishandle your info leaving a company like Spitfire to take the blame. Financial institutions would rather say nothing than publicize they had a lapse.

I bought a set of custom guitar pickups back in June from a small reputable maker. They used Stripe for the payment gateway (also reputable). That was my only charge that month until I found out my card number had been stolen.

Two days later a package of 7 bottles of Horny Goat Weed arrived. I though I was being pranked. I looked at the receipt and there was a fake Gmail account and my name was misspelled. I called my card issuer and they found a charge for Nord VPN as well. They cancelled the charges and sent a new card and no further problems after that. 

In the end I was lucky to find out fast and the fix was minimal. Two phone calls and three days to wait for a replacement card. I can't say Stripe was compromised, but I'm not one to let my guard down on security (in the real world or cyber). I also don't store my credit card info on any websites. It's better to enter it every time I make a purchase than take a chance. I feel a little hesitation using Stripe now, but nothing else out of the ordinary has happened since.


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 3, 2022)

Yellowdog said:


> Hi everyone, I don't want to be a downer, but my credit card got stolen after making a purchase from Spitfire during their sale. It was the only purchase I made recently, so I don't think there's anywhere else it could have happened.
> 
> Early this morning there were a lot of purchases from overseas being attempted. My bank caught it thankfully, so I'm all good, but if you bought something recently please keep a look out just in case.


Which payment method? And wich provider?


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 3, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Which payment method? And wich provider?


I paid via a VISA credit card from the United States. I've done this before without issue, so my guess is something happened from whoever is running the payment, like Randolph said in an above post (gateway theft). I'm not sure what SF uses for international orders like this. Hope that helps!


----------



## Raphioli (Jan 3, 2022)

I hope you notified Spitfire about this, so they could reconsider who to do business with.


----------



## szczaw (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm not sure if this is actually helping, but I always make purchases from a 'clean' Linux USB boot.


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 4, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> I hope you notified Spitfire about this, so they could reconsider who to do business with.


I did, and it doesn't sound like an issue on their end which is good.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 4, 2022)

I also picked up the Symphonic Organ. I’m not an organist, by any means, but holy shit does this thing sound and play good! 

I have a few different pipe organ libraries, and this one just kills them all!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 4, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I also picked up the Symphonic Organ. I’m not an organist, by any means, but holy shit does this thing sound and play good!
> 
> I have a few different pipe organ libraries, and this one just kills them all!


Just downloaded Symphonic Organ earlier today. It is quite nice, and seems to be exactly what I was looking for. A decent selection of usable sounds without having to mix all the stops yourself, and a good but not overwhelming selection of mics to tailor those sounds.

The warps are also quite nice, lots of interesting stuff in there.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 4, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Just downloaded Symphonic Organ earlier today. It is quite nice, and seems to be exactly what I was looking for. A decent selection of usable sounds without having to mix all the stops yourself, and a good but not overwhelming selection of mics to tailor those sounds.
> 
> The warps are also quite nice, lots of interesting stuff in there.


Stops ?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 4, 2022)

Organ stop - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





All those knobs / buttons on the console of an organ turn on/off different groups of pipes. So instead of having each stop available for you to turn on to get the sound you want, Symphonic Organ has a selection of pre-made configurations.

Sort of like an ensemble library versus individual sections, but for the organ.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 4, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Organ stop - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of like the buttons that you can set up to make changing a set of stops easier.


----------



## AMBi (Jan 5, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I'd love to hear more of your impressions since I'm also planning on getting it.


Haven’t had too much experience with SCS since I got it yet since I’ve been sick but I’ve explored all the patches and there’s a lot to love in it!

I still feel a tad disappointed in the legato but layering it with other libraries makes the oddities less noticeable and it’s great for an extra detailed sound.

A big selling point comes in just how much it has to offer. There will pretty much always be new sounds to explore and that can help with any writers block since new inspiration is just around the corner.
The amount of content in it is a bit of a double edged sword though since it doesn’t feel as refined or polished as it could be which is where most of my issues lie.

Also since I already own Albion Neo a lot of its decorative techniques don’t feel as significant since I’d probably still rather reach for Neo for a lot of them but that’s also a good thing since it means there’s room for both to coexist.


----------

